# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ειστε υπερ ή κατα της διακοπης αναλογικης εκπομπης;;

## takisegio

θελω να ακουσω τις αποψεις σας.εγω πιστευω οτι δεν θα λειτουργησει οπως περιμενουν.
στο Αιγιο βλεπω πολυ καθαρα απο Υμμητο

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

κάποια στιγμή θα καταργηθεί, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι

υπάρχει πολύς συνωστισμός

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης υπάρχουν 2 κανάλια ψηφιακά και τα λοιπά αναλογικά 
Να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν βλέπω και καμιά διαφορά, ισα ισα που τα ψηφιακά είναι πιο σκοτεινά
Στις μεγαλούπολης θα καταργηθούν τα αναλογικά στη περιφέρεια θα πάρει χρόνια να γίνει αυτό ειδικά σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές

----------


## SV1JRT

Η αντίρηση (ή φόβος αν θέλετε) που έχω για τα ψηφιακά κανάλια είναι οτι θα είναι πολύ ευκολο να "κλειδωθούν" -βλέπε NOVA- και να απαιτούν συνδρομή. Με δεδομένο οτι ΔΕΝ θα υπάρχουν αναλογικά κανάλια, θα είμαστε πλέων υποχρεωμένοι να πληρώνουμε, αφού δεν θα έχουμε εναλακτική λύση.

----------

jami (05-07-12), 

leosedf (06-07-12), 

lepouras (04-07-12), 

patent61 (22-07-12), 

SRF (04-07-12), 

takisegio (04-07-12)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ενα ακομα μειονεκτημα των ψηφιακων, που παρατηρησα τις ημερες που φυσαγε ΠΟΛΥ την περασμενη εβδομαδα, ειναι πως επειδη το σημα ψιλοχανοταν, η εικονα παγωνε και καρεδιαζε 2-3 φορες το λεπτο! Απλα δεν μπορουσες να δεις τηλεοραση - σου εσπαγε τα νευρα. Μενω σε πολυκατοικια με κεντρικη εγκατασταση η οποια ειναι σε "λογικη" και αξιοπρεπη κατασταση φθορας και ηλικιας.

----------

SRF (04-07-12)

----------


## KOKAR

> Η αντίρηση (ή φόβος αν θέλετε) που έχω για τα ψηφιακά κανάλια είναι οτι θα είναι πολύ ευκολο να "κλειδωθούν" -βλέπε NOVA- και να απαιτούν συνδρομή. Με δεδομένο οτι ΔΕΝ θα υπάρχουν αναλογικά κανάλια, θα είμαστε πλέων υποχρεωμένοι να πληρώνουμε, αφού δεν θα έχουμε εναλακτική λύση.



ε όχι ρε Σωτήρη και να πληρώνουμε για τα σκουπίδια που προβάλουνε.....

----------

icman (07-07-12)

----------


## blueriver

Σαφώς και ειμαι κατά,(δεν υπαρχει διαφορα στην ποιότητα απο οτι διαβάζω),για να μεγαλωσει το ευρος των συχνοτήτων και να χωρεσει και αλλους σταθμους και να τα κονομάνε με τις αδειες κ.τ.λ,μας βαζουν εμας τους τηλεθεατές στις δυσκολες εποχες να πληρώνουμε 30-50 ευρώ για αποκωδικοποιητές,άλλο ένα κερατομηχάνημα δηλαδή να προστεθεί με οτι αυτο συνεπάγετε. (χώρο,συντήρηση,κατανάλωση)

----------

icman (07-07-12)

----------


## SRF

ΡΗΤΩΣ ΚΑΤΑ!!! 
Για πλείστους δε λόγους, που δεν κρίνω σκόπιμο να αναλύσω επί του παρόντος! 
Αλλά μεταξύ άλλων οι προγραφήσαντες ήδη με κάλυψαν σε δύο τουλάιχστον, και αυτοί είναι οι "πιό αγαθοί λόγοι" !!! 
Επίσης μέσα στην κρίση... μέσα σε όλα, ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΡΑΝΕ!!! Δεν είχαμε τι να κάνουμε, ΔΕΝ θα έχουμε ΤΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ (γενικά μιλώντας) αλλά... θα έχουμε ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΤΗΛΕ-ΟΡΕΞΗ (αντί για ΤΗΛΕ-ΟΡΑΣΗ)!!! Πάρτε ΟΛΟΙ νέες ψηφιακές ΤΒ, αποκωδικοποιητές, ΠΟΥ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΟΥΝ και ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΩΡΟ από αυτούς που ΜΑΣ υποχρεώνουν να πετάξουμε (ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΑ!!! ΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ), μερικά ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΣΜΕΝΕΣ, ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ "ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ" ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΠΑΓΑΝΔΑ !!! Οι "ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΙ" έπρεπε κατ' εμέ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΓΚΕΛΑ για αυτή την ΚΑΤΑΣΠΑΤΑΛΗΣΗ ΠΟΡΩΝ & ΥΛΙΚΩΝ!!! Αλλά η "κλιματική" αλλαγή τους ένοιαξε!!!  
Όλα τα'χε η Μαριωρή, *ο ΦΕΡΕΤΖΕΣ* της έλειπε!!! 
Εμ.. βέβαια! ΠΩΣ θα έχουμε "ανάπτυξη" στην χρεωκοπημένη χώρα μας! Θα αγοράσουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΕΣ ΤΒ, για να αυξηθεί η παραγωγή ΣΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΑ!!! Έχουμε πλεονάζων συνάλλαγμα και χρήμα γενικά, για να το ΕΞΑΓΟΥΜΕ στην Κίνα και στους κατασκευαστές εργοστασιάρχες συσκευών (αλήθεια οι Γερμανικές εταιρείες ηλεκτρονικών ΔΕΝ εμπλέκονται στην "ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ" νομίζετε) που στην ουσία ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΥΣΙΩΔΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΕΣ!!! 
Ε'ρε, "ΤΖΑΜΠΟ" που τους χρειάζεται!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

GeorgeVita (04-07-12), 

icman (07-07-12), 

jami (05-07-12), 

katmadas (05-07-12), 

leosedf (06-07-12), 

patent61 (22-07-12), 

xsterg (07-07-12)

----------


## SV1JRT

> ε όχι ρε Σωτήρη και να πληρώνουμε για τα σκουπίδια που προβάλουνε.....



 Εγώ θα είμαι ευτθχισμένος ΧΩΡΙΣ τηλεόραση γενικότερα, αλλα εσένα σε παίρνει να πείς στην γυναίκα σου οτι δεν θα δει το αγαπημένο της Τουρκικο σειριαλ ?? ΠΟΛΟΙ θα τα χώσουν για να βλέπουν σκουπίδια και τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια το ξέρουν καλά. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν γινετε ΤΖΑΜΠΑ. Δεν το κάνουν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους, να είσαι σιγουρος. Χωρια οτι σθμφονω και με τον SRF. Εν μέσω κρίσης η ψηφιακή TV μας μαρανε. Εδώ δεν θα έχουμε να φάμε σε λιγο, αλλά θα έχουμε ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ TV. Καλά, για τους οικολόγους ΔΕΝ μιλάω... Αυτοί κι αν είναι προβατα... Τους πετάνε το δόλωμα για την πυρηνική ενέργεια και τα μεταλαγμένα και τρέχουν σαν σκυλάκια. Τα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ θέματα οθτε που τα γνωρίζουν....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrchWKErkcs

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

η τηλεόραση είναι σκουπίδια

----------

icman (07-07-12), 

jami (05-07-12)

----------


## KOKAR

> Εγώ θα είμαι ευτθχισμένος ΧΩΡΙΣ τηλεόραση γενικότερα, αλλα *εσένα σε παίρνει να πείς στην γυναίκα σου οτι δεν θα δει το αγαπημένο της Τουρκικο σειριαλ ??* ΠΟΛΟΙ θα τα χώσουν για να βλέπουν σκουπίδια και τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια το ξέρουν καλά. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν γινετε ΤΖΑΜΠΑ. Δεν το κάνουν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους, να είσαι σιγουρος. Χωρια οτι σθμφονω και με τον SRF. Εν μέσω κρίσης η ψηφιακή TV μας μαρανε. Εδώ δεν θα έχουμε να φάμε σε λιγο, αλλά θα έχουμε ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ TV. Καλά, για τους οικολόγους ΔΕΝ μιλάω... Αυτοί κι αν είναι προβατα... Τους πετάνε το δόλωμα για την πυρηνική ενέργεια και τα μεταλαγμένα και τρέχουν σαν σκυλάκια. Τα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ θέματα οθτε που τα γνωρίζουν....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrchWKErkcs



  Σωτήρηδοξάζω τον θεο που εχει τα σήριαλ γραμμένα, ελληνικά και τουρκικα
γενικά εχει γραμμένη την Τν, ακούει ράδιο η cd

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες, το περιεχόμενο μετράει που είναι junk food εκτός ελαχίστων φωτεινών εξαιρέσεων... Κατα τα άλλα αν γλιτώσουμε κανένα κιλοβάτι να πέφτει στις κεφάλες μας από το βουνό με το να στέλνουν σε μία δέσμη εκμπομπής ψγφιακών 5-10 κανάλια από το να έχει το κανένα πομπούς με κατευθυνόμενες κλπ. στα πλαίσια της αυθαιρεσίας σχετικά με τις νόρμες εκπομπής σε κατοικημένες περιοχές, τότε σαφώς έχουμε πλεονέκτημα με τα ψηφιακά. Επίσης εξυπηρετούν τις όποιες οικολογικές ανησυχίες περί κατανάλωσης ενέργειας με την εξοικονόμηση που επιτυγχάνεται με τους πομπούς ψηφιακής TV. Κατά τα άλλα κανένα ενδιαφέρον... Ομοίως και για τα δορυφορικά, κάποτε υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον να κάνεις καμμία λήψη εκεί, τώρα τα καλά είναι όλα κλειδωμένα και τα ελεύθερα σκέτη σαβούρα ! Οπότε τελικά μάλλον δεν ισχύει το "Video (TV) Killed the Radio Star" που λέγαν οι Buggles...!

----------


## takisegio

συμφωνω με τους υπολοιπους οτι κολλαει αρκετα συχνα και ισως τα κλειδωσουν για να κονομησουν για ακομα μια φορα.ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗΣ!!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

το προτιμώ, γιατί βαρέθηκα να πληρώνω φόρο για ελληνική ραδιοτηλεόραση στη ΔΕΗ ενώ δεν έχω ΟΥΤΕ τηλεόραση στο σπίτι ΜΗΤΕ ραδιόφωνο.

να το κάνουν όπως στην αγγλία.

----------


## lepouras

εγώ πιστεύω ότι θέλουν να καθαρίσουν την ατμόσφαιρα από τα τώρα ισχυρά ραδιοκύματα τον σταθμών κ.α. και να την βρομίσουν με νέα προϊόντα που θα αρχίσουν να εμφανίζονται(αν δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί κάποια είδει) σταδιακά που για να δουλέψουν θέλουν καθαρότερη ατμόσφαιρα.
όσο για την ΕΡΤ δεν νομίζω να πάψουμε να την πληρώνουμε.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Φίλοι  φίλες  της  κοινότητας  με  την  τηλεοπτική  αναρχία  που  υπάρχει  στη  χώρα  θεωρώ  απαραίτητο  το  κλείσιμο  των  αναλογικών  περιοχές  ολόκληρες  απο  τη  γέννηση  της  ιδιωτικής  τηλεόρασης  ήταν  καταδικασμένες  να  μην  έχουν  καλή  εικόνα  επειδή  στο  κέντρο  της  Αθήνας  είχε  γίνει  κορεσμός  στις  συχνότητες  και  μάλιστα  αυθαίρετα  π.χ.  Νότια  προάστεια  ιδιαίτερα  Βούλα  Βάρκιζα  κ.λ.π.  κ.λ.π.  στην  επαρχία  τα  πράγματα  ήταν  τρισχειρότερα  γιατί  στο  παιχνίδι έμπαιναν  και  τα  τοπικά  κανάλια,  κατα  τη  γνώμη  μου  το  πρόβλημα  είναι  αλλού  στίς περιοχές  χωρίς  κάλυψη  και  δεν  υπάρχει  νομικό  πλαίσιο  για  τους  τοπικούς  αναμεταδότες (GAP  FILLERS).

----------


## katmadas

> ΡΗΤΩΣ ΚΑΤΑ!!! 
> Για πλείστους δε λόγους, που δεν κρίνω σκόπιμο να αναλύσω επί του παρόντος! 
> Αλλά μεταξύ άλλων οι προγραφήσαντες ήδη με κάλυψαν σε δύο τουλάιχστον, και αυτοί είναι οι "πιό αγαθοί λόγοι" !!! 
> Επίσης μέσα στην κρίση... μέσα σε όλα, ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΡΑΝΕ!!! Δεν είχαμε τι να κάνουμε, ΔΕΝ θα έχουμε ΤΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ (γενικά μιλώντας) αλλά... θα έχουμε ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΤΗΛΕ-ΟΡΕΞΗ (αντί για ΤΗΛΕ-ΟΡΑΣΗ)!!! Πάρτε ΟΛΟΙ νέες ψηφιακές ΤΒ, αποκωδικοποιητές, ΠΟΥ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΟΥΝ και ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΩΡΟ από αυτούς που ΜΑΣ υποχρεώνουν να πετάξουμε (ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΑ!!! ΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ), μερικά ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΣΜΕΝΕΣ, ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ "ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ" ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΠΑΓΑΝΔΑ !!! Οι "ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΙ" έπρεπε κατ' εμέ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΓΚΕΛΑ για αυτή την ΚΑΤΑΣΠΑΤΑΛΗΣΗ ΠΟΡΩΝ & ΥΛΙΚΩΝ!!! Αλλά η "κλιματική" αλλαγή τους ένοιαξε!!!  
> Όλα τα'χε η Μαριωρή, *ο ΦΕΡΕΤΖΕΣ* της έλειπε!!! 
> Εμ.. βέβαια! ΠΩΣ θα έχουμε "ανάπτυξη" στην χρεωκοπημένη χώρα μας! Θα αγοράσουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΕΣ ΤΒ, για να αυξηθεί η παραγωγή ΣΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΑ!!! Έχουμε πλεονάζων συνάλλαγμα και χρήμα γενικά, για να το ΕΞΑΓΟΥΜΕ στην Κίνα και στους κατασκευαστές εργοστασιάρχες συσκευών (αλήθεια οι Γερμανικές εταιρείες ηλεκτρονικών ΔΕΝ εμπλέκονται στην "ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ" νομίζετε) που στην ουσία ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΥΣΙΩΔΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΕΣ!!! 
> Ε'ρε, "ΤΖΑΜΠΟ" που τους χρειάζεται!!!



Παραλιγο να πιασεις το δικο μου σκεπτικο!
Απλα δεν υπολογισες τους ξενους...
Ψηφιακη τηλεοραση δεν ειναι γενιμα των ελληνων οπως και η κριση αλλωστε...
Το προβλημα ειναι οτι αργησαμε κιολας για αυτουε που μας επιβαλανε την ψηφιακη....
Αυτο δεν οφειλετε μονο στην ωργαμωση της digea και της χωρας αλλα και στα καναλια....
Η διαταγη της ευρωπης ελεγε καθαρα οτι για να εχεις καναλι θα πρεπει να παρουσιασεις ενα μπουκετο μεχρι το τελος του 2012...
Αυτο ηταν γνωστο καμια 10ετια πριν...
Αυτην την στιγμη δεν ξερω πως θα μπαλωθουν ολα...

Τελωσπαντων.......................................  ......
Θεωρω αστοχη την ερωτηση καθως και ετσι και αλιως μιλαμε για σκουπιδια..............
Δηλαδη τι να πουμε¨?
Την τελευταια λεξη της Παπαρηγα?
Να ψηφισοθυμε το μικροτερο κακο?
Ασε ρε φιλε ουτε αναλογικο ουτε ψηφιακο και μετα να σου πω τι θα παθουν αυτοι που μιλανε μεσα απο τα καναλια...........................................  ....................

----------


## SRF

Υπάρχει και μιά πληροφορία... του ΓΙΑΤΙ η ΤΡΟΪΚΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΣΗ στην ψηφιακή ΤΒ, που προσωπικά ΔΕΝ θέλω να πιστέψω, ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΩΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΓΚΥΡΑ ΧΕΙΛΗ! 
Αν ισχύει... τότε μιλάμε ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!!! Μπροστά του η ΜΗΖΕΝΣ είναι απλά επιπέδου κουβέρ στον λογαριασμό 9.500.000.000 ενός τραπεζιού με αστακούς!!! 
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ!!!

----------


## chip

Αν το πρόβλημα ήταν ο κορεσμός της μπάντας θα γινόταν μετάβαση μόνο στις περιοχές με τα πολλά κανάλια και όχι σε όλη την επικράτεια!
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ευρωπαϊκή επιταγή να καταργηθούν παντού τα αναλογικά κανάλια κάτι που με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι απλά η ΜΑΝΤΑΜ ΜΕΡΚΕΛ θέλει για άλλη μια φορά να πουλήσει αδιαφορόντας αν έχουμε να πληρώσουμε για νέες τηλεοράσεις αποκωδικοποιητές κλπ... και μην μου πείτε οτι η τηλεόραση ειναι κινέζικη... γιατί πίσω από όλα αυτά υπάρχουν εταιρείες που σχεδιάζουν τσιπ πατεντάρουν αλγόριθμους κλπ... και φυσικά το γερμανικό ινστιτούτο franhoufer είναι στα ποιο ενεργά ινστιτούτα ανάπτυξης αλγορίθμων συμπίεσης εικόνας και βίντεο.
Αλλήθεια υπολογίστηκε και αν ναι γιατί δεν δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα πόσο θα είναι το κόστος για το κοινό που θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει δέκτες ή να προσθέσει αποκωδικοποιητές? Πόσο θα είναι η εξαγωγή συναλάγματος σε μια χώρα που ασφηχτιά?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

δεν σε αναγκάζει κανείς να αγοράσεις τηλεόραση.

----------


## sigmacom

> Υπάρχει και μιά πληροφορία... του ΓΙΑΤΙ η ΤΡΟΪΚΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΣΗ στην ψηφιακή ΤΒ, που προσωπικά ΔΕΝ θέλω να πιστέψω, ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΩΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΓΚΥΡΑ ΧΕΙΛΗ! 
> Αν ισχύει... τότε μιλάμε ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!!! Μπροστά του η ΜΗΖΕΝΣ είναι απλά επιπέδου κουβέρ στον λογαριασμό 9.500.000.000 ενός τραπεζιού με αστακούς!!! 
> ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ!!!



Για πες details!!
Ξέρω ότι είναι απαίτηση να αδειάσουν τα ψηλά κανάλια για να πουληθούν οι συχνότητες σε εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών (LTE, κλπ). 
Είναι η ιστορία "ψηφιακό μέρισμα" αν έχετε ακουστά. Τα φράγκα για τέτοιες άδειες είναι κάποιες εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια. 

Επί της ερώτησης του topic πάντως, είμαι υπέρ του ψηφιακού - μόνο και μόνο για τεχνολογικούς λόγους (ναί, είμαι psycho-tech!!!  :Tongue Smilie: ). 
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα γυρίσουν συνδρομητικά, καθώς δεν θα βλέπει κανένας τηλεόραση και το σύστημα την χρειάζεται για να αποχαυνώνει τον κόσμο. 
Μακάρι δηλαδή μπας και ησυχάσουμε από το σαβουροκούτι, αλλά για τον λόγο που προανέφερα, δεν το νομίζω... 
Ο έλεγχος θα πηγαίνει σύννεφο πάντως, καθώς με τον ισχύοντα νόμο ο πάροχος δικτύου (λ.χ. digea) λύνει και δένει.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Αν το πρόβλημα ήταν ο κορεσμός της μπάντας θα γινόταν μετάβαση μόνο στις περιοχές με τα πολλά κανάλια και όχι σε όλη την επικράτεια!
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ευρωπαϊκή επιταγή να καταργηθούν παντού τα αναλογικά κανάλια κάτι που με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι απλά η ΜΑΝΤΑΜ ΜΕΡΚΕΛ θέλει για άλλη μια φορά να πουλήσει αδιαφορόντας αν έχουμε να πληρώσουμε για νέες τηλεοράσεις αποκωδικοποιητές κλπ... και μην μου πείτε οτι η τηλεόραση ειναι κινέζικη... γιατί πίσω από όλα αυτά υπάρχουν εταιρείες που σχεδιάζουν τσιπ πατεντάρουν αλγόριθμους κλπ... και φυσικά το γερμανικό ινστιτούτο franhoufer είναι στα ποιο ενεργά ινστιτούτα ανάπτυξης αλγορίθμων συμπίεσης εικόνας και βίντεο.
> Αλλήθεια υπολογίστηκε και αν ναι γιατί δεν δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα πόσο θα είναι το κόστος για το κοινό που θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει δέκτες ή να προσθέσει αποκωδικοποιητές? Πόσο θα είναι η εξαγωγή συναλάγματος σε μια χώρα που ασφηχτιά?



  Πιστεύει  κανένας  ότι  θα  απελευθερόνοταν  συχνότητες  σε  κορεσμένες  περιοχές  και  δεν  θα  γινόταν  κατάληψη  (αυθαίρετη)  την  επόμενη  στιγμή?
  Δεν  έχω  δει  κανένα  σημείο  κοντα  σε  κατοικημένες  περιοχές  που  να  μην  είναι  κορεσμένη  η  μπαντα.
  Το  κόστος  τώρα  δεν  είναι  ιδιαίτερα  ψηλό  αν  υπολογίσουμε  ότι  απαιτείται  κεραιοσύστημα  πολύ  πιο  απλό  (όσο  ακριβό  κεραιοσύστημα  και  να  έβαζες  στη  Βουλιαγμένη π.χ.  αλλά  και  σε  πολλές  άλλες  περιοχές  της  χώρας  τα  είδωλα  και  οι  παρεμβολές  δεν  έφευγαν).

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

το θέμα είναι ότι στο αναλογικό, μπορεί να έβλεπες χιόνια λες και είσαι στον παρνασσό, να άκουγες λες και έχεις πιάσει κίνα, αλλά _κάτι_ καταλάβαινες.

με τα κομμένα καρέ του ψηφιακού @@ θα καταλαβαίνεις...

θα ήταν μάγκες αν χρησιμοποιούσαν την ιδέα του vorbis που αν από τα 1000 bit του πακέτου σου έρθουν 100 σωστά, άκουγες στο 10% της ποιότητας.

τέλος, δεν νομίζω ότι αλλάζουν οι κεραίες και τόσο, πάλι αναλογικό σήμα εκπέμπεται

----------


## SV1JRT

> το θέμα είναι ότι στο αναλογικό, μπορεί να έβλεπες χιόνια λες και είσαι στον παρνασσό, να άκουγες λες και έχεις πιάσει κίνα, αλλά _κάτι_ καταλάβαινες.
> 
> με τα κομμένα καρέ του ψηφιακού @@ θα καταλαβαίνεις...
> 
> θα ήταν μάγκες αν χρησιμοποιούσαν την ιδέα του vorbis που αν από τα 1000 bit του πακέτου σου έρθουν 100 σωστά, άκουγες στο 10% της ποιότητας.
> 
> *τέλος, δεν νομίζω ότι αλλάζουν οι κεραίες και τόσο, πάλι αναλογικό σήμα εκπέμπεται*




 Γιώργο προβλέπω να γίνετε της κακομοίρας απο "ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥΣ" στην ψηφιακή TV. Πόσα γερόντια (και οχι μονο) θα τα σκάσουν πάλι για "ψηφικές" και καλά κεραίες...

 Θυμάμαι όταν το τηλεοπτικό σήμα είχε αλάξει από ασπρόμαυρο σε εγχρωμο... (Ναί, τοσο μεγάλος είμαι  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   ).
 Είχε γίνει ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ... Ολοι οι ΕΙΔΙΚΟΙ κεραιολόγοι (!!!) χτυπιώντουσαν οτι πρέπει να αλαχτεί η απρόμαυρη κεραία TV (!!!) μέ έγχρωμη !!!....

 Κάτσε να δείς.. Θα έχει πολύ γέλιο...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πιστεύει  κανένας  ότι  θα  απελευθερόνοταν  συχνότητες  σε  κορεσμένες  περιοχές  και  δεν  θα  γινόταν  κατάληψη  (αυθαίρετη)  την  επόμενη  στιγμή?
>   Δεν  έχω  δει  κανένα  σημείο  κοντα  σε  κατοικημένες  περιοχές  που  να  μην  είναι  κορεσμένη  η  μπαντα.
>   Το  κόστος  τώρα  δεν  είναι  ιδιαίτερα  ψηλό  αν  υπολογίσουμε  ότι  απαιτείται  κεραιοσύστημα  πολύ  πιο  απλό  *(όσο  ακριβό  κεραιοσύστημα  και  να  έβαζες  στη  Βουλιαγμένη π.χ.  αλλά  και  σε  πολλές  άλλες  περιοχές  της  χώρας  τα  είδωλα  και  οι  παρεμβολές  δεν  έφευγαν)*.




 Εξαρτάται... Στην Αργυρούπολη που μένω -και θεωρείτε εξίσου δύσκολη περιοχή, χωρίς οπτική επαφή σε αναμεταδότες- εχώ φτιάξει την εγκατάσταση της κεραίας μου σωστά (και ΦΤΗΝΑ) και βλέπω ολα τα αναλογικα κανάλια χωρίς προβλήματα.

----------


## SRF

> *Για πες details!!*Ξέρω ότι είναι απαίτηση να αδειάσουν τα ψηλά κανάλια για να πουληθούν οι συχνότητες σε εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών (LTE, κλπ). 
> Είναι η ιστορία "ψηφιακό μέρισμα" αν έχετε ακουστά. Τα φράγκα για τέτοιες άδειες είναι κάποιες εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια. 
> 
> Επί της ερώτησης του topic πάντως, είμαι υπέρ του ψηφιακού - μόνο και μόνο για τεχνολογικούς λόγους (ναί, είμαι psycho-tech!!! ). 
> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα γυρίσουν συνδρομητικά, καθώς δεν θα βλέπει κανένας τηλεόραση και το σύστημα την χρειάζεται για να αποχαυνώνει τον κόσμο. 
> Μακάρι δηλαδή μπας και ησυχάσουμε από το σαβουροκούτι, αλλά για τον λόγο που προανέφερα, δεν το νομίζω... 
> Ο έλεγχος θα πηγαίνει σύννεφο πάντως, καθώς με τον ισχύοντα νόμο ο πάροχος δικτύου (λ.χ. digea) λύνει και δένει.



9.500.000.000 !!! sigmacom αγαπητέ φίλε, για ψάξε λίγο αν ποτέ υπήρξε "επιδότηση" και σε ποιούς με ένα τέτοιο συνολικό ποσό, για την "μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή ΤΒ"... !!! ϊσως εκπλαγείτε όσοι το ψάξετε!!! ΑΝ υπήρξε... και, για παράδειγμα - ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΛΕΩ, αυτά έχουν καταβληθεί αλλά ΑΝΤΙΚΡΥΣΜΑ και αναλυτικός λογαριασμός ΔΕΝ έχει δοθεί ποτέ μέχρι σήμερα... και κάποιοι τα¨"αναζητούν τα ορφανά" και απαιτούν τα καταβληθέντα ή τα αποτελέσματα και τον "τελικό αναλυτικό λογαριασμό" στο φαγοπότι... λες να υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή όχι? Μήπως αν αυτά είναι χρεωμένα μεν, αλλά αν δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί τα απαιτούμενα στο σύνολό τους είναι προς επιστροφή εμφανιζόμενα, συνιστούν τελικώς ΕΛΛΕΙΜΜΑ αφού ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ στα ταμεία πλέον?

----------


## SV1JRT

> 9.500.000.000 !!! sigmacom αγαπητέ φίλε, για ψάξε λίγο αν ποτέ υπήρξε "επιδότηση" και σε ποιούς με ένα τέτοιο συνολικό ποσό, για την "μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή ΤΒ"... !!! ϊσως εκπλαγείτε όσοι το ψάξετε!!! ΑΝ υπήρξε... και, για παράδειγμα - ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΛΕΩ, αυτά έχουν καταβληθεί αλλά ΑΝΤΙΚΡΥΣΜΑ και αναλυτικός λογαριασμός ΔΕΝ έχει δοθεί ποτέ μέχρι σήμερα... και κάποιοι τα¨"αναζητούν τα ορφανά" και απαιτούν τα καταβληθέντα ή τα αποτελέσματα και τον "τελικό αναλυτικό λογαριασμό" στο φαγοπότι... λες να υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή όχι? Μήπως αν αυτά είναι χρεωμένα μεν, αλλά αν δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί τα απαιτούμενα στο σύνολό τους είναι προς επιστροφή εμφανιζόμενα, συνιστούν τελικώς ΕΛΛΕΙΜΜΑ αφού ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ στα ταμεία πλέον?



 Εχεις κανένα link να δουμε ??
 Εχει ενδιαφέρον αυτο που λές. Παρ 'ολο που είμαι ΚΑΤΑ των διαφόρων σεναρίων συνομωσίας.......

----------


## sigmacom

Είχα μάθει ότι είχε γίνει ολόκληρη ιστορία (εκκινούμενης από Digea μεριά), προκειμένου να επιδοτηθεί από το κράτος η ψηφιακή μετάβαση. 

Το επιχείρημα βασιζόταν νομίζω στο γεγονός ότι θα μπαίναμε σε δικαστικές περιπέτειες και πρόστιμα για το Ελληνικό κράτος από την Ευρωπαϊκή ένωση εάν δεν επιτύγχανε τις ημερολογιακές προθεσμίες κατάργησης του αναλογικού. Η Digea ως αναμενόταν δέχθηκε πιέσεις να φτιάξει γρήγορα δίκτυο παντού (συνεπώς έκτακτες επενδύσεις), και είπε -λογικό κατ' εμέ- ότι "εμείς κάναμε budget για ΧΨ δίκτυο. Αν το κράτος θέλει κάτι παραπάνω, να συνδράμει οικονομικά για να τα πετύχουμε". Το συνολικό κουστούμι δεν ξέρω πόσο ήτανε.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε αποτυπωθεί και σε Νόμο, ότι τα κανάλια που έκαναν μεταξύ τους κοινοπραξία και συνέτασσαν εταιρεία-πάροχο, δικαιούταν επιδότησης που αφορούσε τα συστήματα εκπομπής. Όσα κανάλια κατέφευγαν σε άλλο - υφιστάμενο πάροχο, δεν δικαιούταν της επιδότησης αυτής. Νομίζω αρκετοί αξιοποίησαν αυτή την επιδότηση.
Δεν ξέρω καθόλου τι παίχτηκε αντίστοιχα σε επίπεδο αποκωδικοποιητών, δηλαδή αν υπήρχε πρόβλεψη ή/και επιδότηση για τον σκοπό αυτό, και τι τελικά έγινε.

----------

SRF (06-07-12)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το έχω γράψει και θα το ξαναγράψω μέχρι να διαψευστώ: πρόκειται απλώς για "κομπίνες" δηλαδή κερδοσκοπικά επιχειρηματικά σχέδια όπως ανέφεραν οι προλαλήσαντες. Καμμία σχέση με επιθυμία για πρόοδο, βελτίωση της ποιότητας κλπ. Αν κάτι τέτοιο προοδευτικό τελικά λάβει χώρα, θα είναι παραπροϊόν της στρατηγικής και όχι βασικός σκοπός.
 Τα λεφτά, τα λεφτά τα εκατομμύρια,
τα λεφτά, τα λεφτά, τα μπικικίνια,
(που λέει και το τραγούδι, αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά, από το ράδιο-φαταούλα σε όλους τους ντίτζιταλ χαϊτεκάδες)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuQ9O...eature=related

----------

SRF (06-07-12)

----------


## SRF

> Εχεις κανένα link να δουμε ??
>  Εχει ενδιαφέρον αυτο που λές. Παρ 'ολο που είμαι ΚΑΤΑ των διαφόρων σεναρίων συνομωσίας.......



Όπως προείπα, είναι μια πληροφορία... ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΩΣ ΑΛΗΘΗ, απλά την αναφέρω γιατί ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ μου έκανε όντως τεράστια εντύπωση!!!Η πληροφορία (ή έστω αν θέλεις, η συγκεκριμένη αναφορά) προήλθε από αρκετά αξιόπιστη πηγή... που τυχαία σε συζήτησή μας επί της επικείμενης αλλαγής και του ραγδαίου φαινομένου της με απαίτηση της "τρόικας" είπε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να απορούμε όταν έχουν πέσει τόσα λεφτά και έχουν "εξαφανιστεί" χωρίς αντίκρυσμα!!! Αν όντως βρω συγκεκριμένες αναφορές να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα τις αναφέρω προσθέτωντας ότι τότε πλέον θα το πιστεύω κιόλας! Επί του παρόντος λοιπόν ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ καθ' ότι (όπως και εσύ ίσως) το θεωρώ ολίγον υπερβολικό σενάριο!!! Αλλά το αναφέρω γιατί μπορεί όντως να ισχύει, και η τελική επιβεβαίωση ίσως να έρθει από άλλον, που ίσως βρει πηγή!!! Ή τελικά να διαψευστεί ως όπως λες σενάριο "συνομωσίας" ή αερολογίας επίσης!!!

----------


## cloud_constructor

Θα γινει ψηφιακη ε??...

δε θα παιζε ε??

ε τοτε θα αναγκαστω να αγορασω ενα καλωδιο VGA και ενα πολυμπριζο για να βλεπω ταινιες απο το λαπτοπ που θα βαλω μονιμα στην ΤΒ....

ουτως η αλλως βαριεμαι να βλεπω τηλεοραση

----------


## SV1JRT

> Θα γινει ψηφιακη ε??...
> 
> δε θα παιζε ε??
> 
> ε τοτε θα αναγκαστω να αγορασω ενα καλωδιο VGA και ενα πολυμπριζο για να βλεπω ταινιες απο το λαπτοπ που θα βαλω μονιμα στην ΤΒ....
> 
> ουτως η αλλως βαριεμαι να βλεπω τηλεοραση



Σωστός...
Και εγώ αυτό θα κάνω.
Ουτε αποκωδηκοποιητή ουτε τίποτα.
TV ΤΕΛΟΣ !!

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Είχε γίνει ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ... Ολοι οι ΕΙΔΙΚΟΙ κεραιολόγοι (!!!) χτυπιώντουσαν οτι πρέπει να αλαχτεί η απρόμαυρη κεραία TV (!!!) μέ έγχρωμη !!!....




Μη λες ανοησίες! αφού τα ακουστικά που αγόρασα ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ότι είναι για ψηφιακές συσκευές! όπως και οι μπαταρίες, το γράφουν ότι είναι για ψηφιακές συσκευές!

έτσι όπως το λες ακούγεται σαν αυτά να είναι απάτες... έλα τώρα, μην είσαι σαχλός!

----------


## sigmacom

Γιώργο SRF, έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες!!

BTW ψάχνοντας κι εγώ, βρήκα δημοσιεύματα (link) που ζητούσε η Digea 30 εκατομμύρια ευρώ από το κράτος, ΜΟΝΟ για την διαφημιστική καμπάνια της ψηφιακής μετάβασης - πέραν των επιδοτήσεων για τον εξοπλισμό εκπομπής! Μιλάμε για λεφτά που θα εισέπρατταν ΚΥΡΙΩΣ τα κανάλια-μέλη της Digea για να πουλήσουν το air time τους στο διαφημιστικό της οικογένειας Κλικλίκου... 

Βρήκα επίσης μια ενδιαφέρουσα έρευνα (link), αν πάτε κατ' ευθείαν στην σελίδα 45 θα δείτε πως χειρίστηκαν οικονομικά το θέμα άλλες χώρες.
Στην Σουηδία π.χ., το κόστος ενημέρωσης αν πρόσεξα σωστά, ήταν 1.5 ευρώ ανά νοικοκυριό (προσοχή: ανά νοικοκυριό, όχι ανά κάτοικο). 
Αναφέρονται επίσης επιδοτήσεις για αγορά αποκωδικοποιητή, καθώς και επιδοτήσεις προς τους παρόχους.

----------

SRF (06-07-12)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μη λες ανοησίες! αφού τα ακουστικά που αγόρασα ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ότι είναι για ψηφιακές συσκευές! όπως και οι μπαταρίες, το γράφουν ότι είναι για ψηφιακές συσκευές!
> 
> έτσι όπως το λες ακούγεται σαν αυτά να είναι απάτες... έλα τώρα, μην είσαι σαχλός!




Xaxaxaxaxaxaxa

Σωστα.... silly me...
LOL.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

το  2000  η ελλάδα στο  CCIR είχε υπογράψει  ότι  θα  γινότανε   ματάβαση  από  αναλογική  σε  ψηφιακή  έως  το  2010  και πήρε  2   παρατάσεις  μέχρι  τώρα.
τώρα  αν είναι  οικονομικό  το  πρόβλημα για  κάποιους  συνανθρώπους  μας  σεβαστό.
αλλά   να  σας  αναφέρω ότι  ο  Άγιος Αθανάσιος (αναμεταδότης)  στην  Θεσσαλονίκη  είναι   100KW  σας  λέει  κάτι  η  ισχύς  για  αυτό  τον  λόγω  και  μόνο   πρέπει  να  πάμε  σε  δεδομένα  με  πολύ  πιο  χαμηλές  ισχύς
να  σας  αναφέρω  ότι  το  1987  είχαμε  συμφωνήσει  για  εκπομπές  D2MAC που  είτανε  ο  προάγγελος της  ψηφιακής  εκπομπής  
η  ψηφιακή  μετάδοση  είναι  καλό  να  γίνει έχει  πολλά  πλεονεκτήματα  αλλά κάποιοι  άσχετοι  λένε  τις  π@π@ριές τους  και  κάνουν  και  τους  ειδικούς  αυτοί  που σκεφτήκανε  και  εφαρμόσανε  την  DVB-T εκπομπή  είναι  ηλίθιοι;
η ημιμάθεια  είναι  χειρότερη  από  την  αμάθεια.


σε  ένα  ποδοσφαιρικό  αγώνα  παίζουν  22  και  υπάρχουν  μερικές  χιλιάδες  προπονητές  στην  κερκίδα  και  αυτό  συμβαίνει  μόνο  στην  ελλάδα  γιατί  φυσικά μόνο  εδώ  είμαστε  παντογνώστες, τα  ξέρουμε  όλα

----------

kx5 (07-07-12), 

takisegio (07-07-12)

----------


## agis68

Εχω καταργήσει την τηλεόραση εδώ και 6 χρόνια.....ακούω μόνο ραδιοφωνο και ειναι πολύ πιο αξιόπιστο στη πληροφορία και πιο χαλαρό...πχ δουλεέυω και ακουω παραλληλα....τωρα στο προκείμενο....το πρώτο πράγμα που σκεφτηκα οταν εμφανίστηκε η degea....είπα 1/ θα βάλουν σιγουρα συνδρομή 2/ θα είναι ευκολή η παρακολούθηση του τι βλέπουμε οπότε ευκολο profiling και μεταδοση των σημάτων που αυτοί θελουν 3/επειδή οι κατασκευαστές δεν εχουν βαλει μικροφωνα στις τηλεοράσεις θα το κανει το σκατό της degea και θα μας ακουνε κιολας.....για μένα τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο....Σπάστε τις τηλεοράσεις....αλλωστε ολο χαζές επαναλήψεις και τουρκικα βάζει και τα παπαγαλακια που λένε αυτά που πρέπει να ακούσουμε........ΣΠΑΣΤΕ ΤΙΣ

----------

αλπινιστης (06-07-12), 

jami (07-07-12), 

patent61 (22-07-12)

----------


## SRF

> το  2000  η ελλάδα στο  CCIR είχε υπογράψει  ότι  θα  γινότανε   ματάβαση  από  αναλογική  σε  ψηφιακή  έως  το  2010  και πήρε  2   παρατάσεις  μέχρι  τώρα.
> τώρα  αν είναι  οικονομικό  το  πρόβλημα για  κάποιους  συνανθρώπους  μας  σεβαστό.
> αλλά   να  σας  αναφέρω ότι  ο  Άγιος Αθανάσιος (αναμεταδότης)  στην  Θεσσαλονίκη  είναι   100KW  σας  λέει  κάτι  η  ισχύς  για  αυτό  τον  λόγω  και  μόνο   πρέπει  να  πάμε  σε  δεδομένα  με  πολύ  πιο  χαμηλές  ισχύς
> να  σας  αναφέρω  ότι  το  1987  είχαμε  συμφωνήσει  για  εκπομπές  D2MAC που  είτανε  ο  προάγγελος της  ψηφιακής  εκπομπής  
> *η  ψηφιακή  μετάδοση  είναι  καλό  να  γίνει έχει  πολλά  πλεονεκτήματα*  αλλά κάποιοι  άσχετοι  λένε  τις  π@π@ριές τους  και  κάνουν  και  τους  ειδικούς  αυτοί  που σκεφτήκανε  και  εφαρμόσανε  την  DVB-T εκπομπή  είναι  ηλίθιοι;
> η ημιμάθεια  είναι  χειρότερη  από  την  αμάθεια.
> 
> 
> σε  ένα  ποδοσφαιρικό  αγώνα  παίζουν  22  και  υπάρχουν  μερικές  χιλιάδες  προπονητές  στην  κερκίδα  και  αυτό  συμβαίνει  μόνο  στην  ελλάδα  γιατί  φυσικά μόνο  εδώ  είμαστε  παντογνώστες, τα  ξέρουμε  όλα



Μην μας κρατάς σε αγωνία ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ - ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ!!! Είμαστε με ορθάνοιχτα τα ώτα μας!!! Γιατί μπορεί τελικά τις ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ να τις λένε οι "ειδικοί" του άλλου μισού του ποτηριού... αυτού του "υπερασπιστικού" μισού σου!!! 
Ηλίθιοι δεν μπορούν χαρακτηριστούν άνθρωποι, που θα βγάλουν ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ή ΔΙΣΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΕΥΡΩ, με ένα ΝΕΟ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΓΙΚΑ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟ σύστημα, που ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΟΥΝ στην ουσία ΔΙΑ ΡΟΠΑΛΟΥ, ενώ υπάρχει ένα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ αποδεδειγμένα αξιόπιστο επί δεκαετίες ΔΙΕΘΝΩΣ, που ακόμα και σε οριακές συνθήκες μεταδίδει την πληροφορία έστω ήχου αν έχει χαθεί τόσο πολύ η εικόνα ώστε να μην διακρίνεις τίποτα, και ξαφνικά τρέχουν να το αντικαταστήσουν με ένα άλλο "καλύτερο", που ΔΕΝ επιτρέπει κάτι αντίστοιχο υπό οριακές συνθήκες λήψεώς του αλλά ΠΑΓΩΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ & ΕΙΚΟΝΑ & ΗΧΟ, και επίσης που ως υψηλής τεχνολογίας ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΧΙΚΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΛΗΨΕΩΣ σε τέτοιον μάλιστα βαυμό ώστε να καθίσταται ουσιαστικά δύσκολη η ζωντανή μετάδοση & ζωντανή συνπαρακολούθηση ενός γεγονότος!!! 
Περιμένω εναγωνίως λοιπόν ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ που θα ΜΑΣ ΣΩΣΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΜΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΤΕΑ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΫΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΠΑΡΟΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟΥ!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Μην μας κρατάς σε αγωνία ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ - ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ!!! Είμαστε με ορθάνοιχτα τα ώτα μας!!! Γιατί μπορεί τελικά τις ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ να τις λένε οι "ειδικοί" του άλλου μισού του ποτηριού... αυτού του "υπερασπιστικού" μισού σου!!! 
> Ηλίθιοι δεν μπορούν χαρακτηριστούν άνθρωποι, που θα βγάλουν ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ή ΔΙΣΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΕΥΡΩ, με ένα ΝΕΟ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΓΙΚΑ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟ σύστημα, που ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΟΥΝ στην ουσία ΔΙΑ ΡΟΠΑΛΟΥ, ενώ υπάρχει ένα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ αποδεδειγμένα αξιόπιστο επί δεκαετίες ΔΙΕΘΝΩΣ, που ακόμα και σε οριακές συνθήκες μεταδίδει την πληροφορία έστω ήχου αν έχει χαθεί τόσο πολύ η εικόνα ώστε να μην διακρίνεις τίποτα, και ξαφνικά τρέχουν να το αντικαταστήσουν με ένα άλλο "καλύτερο", που ΔΕΝ επιτρέπει κάτι αντίστοιχο υπό οριακές συνθήκες λήψεώς του αλλά ΠΑΓΩΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ & ΕΙΚΟΝΑ & ΗΧΟ, και επίσης που ως υψηλής τεχνολογίας ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΧΙΚΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΛΗΨΕΩΣ σε τέτοιον μάλιστα βαυμό ώστε να καθίσταται ουσιαστικά δύσκολη η ζωντανή μετάδοση & ζωντανή συνπαρακολούθηση ενός γεγονότος!!! 
> Περιμένω εναγωνίως λοιπόν ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ που θα ΜΑΣ ΣΩΣΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΜΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΤΕΑ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΫΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΠΑΡΟΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟΥ!!!





όπως  πάντα  ειδικός  σε  όλα  με  ειρωνική  διάθεση  
τελικά το  λάθος  είναι  ότι  έπρεπε  να  σε  ρωτήσουν να  εφαρμοστεί  η ψηφιακή  εκπομπή  ή  όχι
την  γ......ς  την  συζήτηση  πάλι

Η  ψηφιακή τηλεόραση δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Έχει εφαρμοστεί στη  δορυφορική μετάδοση εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.  Το θέμα είναι ότι οι  περισσότεροι ιδιοκτήτες δορυφορικών συστημάτων βρήκαν την ψηφιακή  δορυφορική τηλεόραση ήδη εφαρμοσμένη και το δέχθηκαν ως γεγονός χωρίς να  το εξετάσουν παραπάνω. Στην επίγεια τηλεόραση ζούμε την αλλαγή αυτή τη  στιγμή (κάτι βέβαια κάτι που θα διαρκέσει πολλά χρόνια), με αποτέλεσμα  να μην είναι και τόσο εύκολο για τον τηλεθεατή να καταλάβει για ποιο  λόγο πρέπει να διαθέσει επιπλέον χρήματα για την αγορά του ανάλογου  δέκτη, όπως επίσης γιατί η τελευταίας τεχνολογίας επίπεδη τηλεόραση για  την οποία διέθεσε μόλις πριν κάτι μέρες ένα αξιοσέβαστο ποσό δεν  διαθέτει ενσωματωμένο δέκτη ψηφιακής λήψης. Όλα αυτά είναι απορίες που  δικαιολογημένα έχει ο τηλεθεατής σήμερα και πρέπει να τις αναλύσουμε, αν  θέλουμε να τον βοηθήσουμε να καταλάβει κάποια πράγματα. 
*Τα υπέρ της ψηφιακής εκπομπής και λήψης*
 Αν  θέλουμε να εξετάσουμε σωστά το θέμα «ψηφιακή τηλεόραση», θα πρέπει να  το "κοιτάξουμε" και από τη μεριά του παρόχου και από τη μεριά του  τηλεθεατή. Τα πλεονεκτήματα, τα οποία είναι μοιρασμένα και στις δύο  "όχθες", είναι αρκετά για να δικαιολογήσουν την επιθυμία της Ευρωπαϊκής  Ένωσης για όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερη μετάβαση από τον αναλογικό στον  ψηφιακό τρόπο μετάδοσης. 
*Τα πλεονεκτήματα από την πλευρά του παρόχου είναι τα εξής:* 
*Χαμηλότερη ισχύς εκπομπής*.  Αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα της ευαισθησίας λήψης, καθώς και της δυνατότητα  διόρθωσης των λαθών από τον δέκτη του τηλεθεατή για την αποτύπωση της  τελικής εικόνας. Λόγω της τέλειας λήψης (χωρίς άλλου είδους παρεμβολές)  γίνεται χρήση της μικρότερης απαιτούμενης ισχύος που δίνει η θεωρία της  ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας, χωρίς να αλλάζει αυτό στην πράξη. Θυμίζουμε ότι  στην αναλογική εκπομπή άλλα επίπεδα ισχύος αναφέρει η θεωρία για την  κάλυψη του Λεκανοπεδίου και άλλα επίπεδα εφαρμόζονται στην πράξη από τα  κρατικά και ιδιωτικά κανάλια, μέσα στην αγωνία τους να φέρουν την  καλύτερη δυνατή εικόνα στον τηλεθεατή. Στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση δεν ισχύει  κάτι τέτοιο, αφού ο τηλεθεατής από κάποιο επίπεδο λήψης και πάνω έχει  τέλεια εικόνα, χωρίς τη δυνατότητα αύξησης της ποιότητάς της από τον  πάροχο με την αύξηση της ισχύος εκπομπής.
*Δυνατότητα εκπομπής σε όλη τη χώρα από μία συχνότητα*,  και μάλιστα αθροιστικά αυτό να μεταφράζεται σε καλύτερο σήμα στον δέκτη  του τηλεθεατή. Αυτό αποτελεί ίσως και τη μεγαλύτερη τεχνικής φύσεως  διαφορά της ψηφιακής από την αναλογική εκπομπή. Για παράδειγμα, μέχρι  σήμερα κάθε κανάλι κάνει χρήση 3 συχνοτήτων από τρία διαφορετικά κέντρα  εκπομπής (Υμηττός, Πάρνηθα και Αίγινα) για να καλύψει όλο το Λεκανοπέδιο  της Αττικής. Είναι φυσικό, το κανάλι που κάνει χρήση ένας τηλεοπτικός  σταθμός από τον Υμηττό να μην μπορεί να γίνει χρήση και από την Πάρνηθα  και από την Αίγινα, διότι θα παρεμβάλλει το ένα το άλλο σε πολλές  περιοχές που έχουν λήψη από 2 σημεία. Στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση αυτό είναι  εφικτό, και μάλιστα αν κάποιο σημείο του Λεκανοπεδίου έχει λήψη από 2  σημεία εκπομπής, το σήμα που θα φθάνει στον ψηφιακό δέκτη από το δεύτερο  σημείο θα «μεταφράζεται» και αυτό σε ωφέλιμο σήμα, ανεβάζοντας έτσι  αθροιστικά το συνολικό επίπεδο λήψης του σταθμού. Επίσης σήματα που θα  φθάνουν στον δέκτη με καθυστέρηση (ανακλάσεις σε κοντινούς λόφους ή  μεγάλα κτίρια με την ίδια τεχνική θα μεταφράζονται σε ωφέλιμο σήμα λήψης  και όχι ως παρεμβολές, όπως στην αναλογική μετάδοση).
*Δυνατότητα εκπομπής περισσότερων του ενός τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων από μία συχνότητα*. Μέχρι τώρα, κάθε συχνότητα των VHF ή των UHF  μετέδιδε ένα μόνο τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα. Στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση υπάρχει  χώρος για πολλαπλά τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα, ανάλογα και με τη συμπίεση  που εφαρμόζει σε καθένα από αυτά ο πάροχος. Με τον τρόπο αυτόν μπορεί ο  κάθε τηλεοπτικός σταθμός να δημιουργήσει ένα μικρό πακέτο καναλιών από  ένα δίκτυο που μέχρι τώρα μετέδιδε ένα πρόγραμμα.
*Χαμηλότερο κόστος μετάδοσης κωδικοποιημένης εκπομπής προγραμμάτων*.  Το κόστος μετάδοσης προγραμμάτων κωδικοποιημένης εκπομπής είναι  μικρότερο στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση απ’ ό,τι στην αναλογική. Μέχρι τώρα, η Netmed διαθέτει σύστημα κωδικοποίησης  αναλογικού Cablecrypt  σε κάθε αναμεταδότη που έχει επίγεια. Αναλογιστείτε το κόστος ενός  τέτοιου δικτύου. Στην ψηφιακή εκπομπή η κωδικοποίηση γίνεται στην πηγή  του stream μέσα στον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό.   
*Δυνατότητα μετάδοσης ψηφιακών υπηρεσιών πέραν των τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων*. Οι βασικότερες από αυτές είναι υπηρεσία υποτιτλισμού σε πολλές γλώσσες, ηλεκτρονικού οδηγού προγράμματος και νέας μορφής teletextμε πληροφορίες και ειδήσεις. Επίσης μπορεί να γίνει μετάδοση ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών, καθώς και Ιnternet σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.
*Διαμοιρασμός κόστους επίγειας μετάδοσης*.  Στην περίπτωση που κάποιοι μικροί πάροχοι τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων  θελήσουν να έρθουν σε επαφή, μπορούν να μεταδώσουν το πρόγραμμά τους  πανελλαδικά με το Ό του κόστους της αναλογικής εκπομπής. 
*Από  τη μεριά του τηλεθεατή τα πλεονεκτήματα δεν είναι και τόσο εμφανή πέραν  της ποιότητας της εικόνας, και για τον λόγο αυτό θέλουν και αυτά κάποια  ανάλυση.* 
*Ποιότητα εικόνας*. Είναι ίσως η βασικότερη αλλαγή στα μάτια του τηλεθεατή από τη μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή λήψη. Ιδιαίτερα στο νησιωτικό σύμπλεγμα  της  Ελλάδας η διαφορά θα είναι τεράστια, αν τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα  αρχίσουν το ένα μετά το άλλο να μεταδίδουν το πρόγραμμά τους ψηφιακά. Η  θάλασσα, δυστυχώς, προκαλεί πολλά προβλήματα στη λήψη των σημάτων από  τους κατοίκους των περιοχών αυτών. Η εικόνα δεν έχει ποτέ σταθερή  ποιότητα μέσα στη μέρα και πολλές φορές δεν είναι καν προς  παρακολούθηση. Τα πλοία θα έχουν την τιμητική τους, αφού στην ψηφιακή  τηλεόραση θα είναι πλέον εφικτή η λήψη τέλειας εικόνας σε όλο το ταξίδι  τους στο Αιγαίο.
*Ευκολότερη λήψη*. Ενώ στην αναλογική τηλεόραση απαιτείται συνήθως jagi ή panel κεραία λήψης, στην ψηφιακή είναι αρκετή μία μικρή omni  (κυκλικής λήψης). Στις ήδη υπάρχουσες εγκαταστάσεις δεν χρειάζεται να  γίνει απολύτως καμία αλλαγή για τη λήψη της ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης. Μετά τη  μετάβαση από την αναλογική στην ψηφιακή, τα πράγματα θα είναι για όλους  πιο εύκολα στο θέμα της λήψης.
*Χαμηλότερου κόστους και μεγέθους δέκτες*.  Αυτό είναι κάτι που το έζησαν αυτοί που διέθεταν δέκτες αναλογικής  λήψης από δορυφόρο και βλέπουν τώρα τη διαφορά στο μέγεθος των δεκτών σε  σχέση με την εποχή εκείνη. Ένας ψηφιακός δέκτης επίγειας τηλεόρασης  χωράει πλέον σε ένα κουτάκι μεγέθους αναπτήρα  (μιλάμε βέβαια για τη μορφή USBstick για ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή).
*Μετρήσεις ποιότητας λήψης από τον δέκτη του τηλεθεατή*.  Αυτό είναι κάτι που βοηθά πολύ τον χρήστη στη ρύθμιση της κεραίας  λήψης. Κάθε ψηφιακός δέκτης έχει εμφανή μέτρηση του επιπέδου λήψης,  καθώς και της ποιότητας λήψης . Στην αναλογική τηλεόραση δεν υπήρχε κάτι  αντίστοιχο παρά μόνο η εικόνα από μόνη της λειτουργούσε κάποιες στιγμές  ως αναφορά ποιότητας λήψης. 
*Επιπλέον ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες στη διάθεση του τηλεθεατή*. Βασική υπηρεσία είναι ο ηλεκτρονικός οδηγός προγράμματος (EPG).  Ο τηλεθεατής γνωρίζει πλέον τι παρακολουθεί, αλλά και τι θα ακολουθήσει  μετά, κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας στο πρόγραμμα του τηλεοπτικού  σταθμού. Η ΕΡΤ ακόμα δεν έχει εφαρμόσει το EPG στο δίκτυό της, αλλά είναι θέμα ημερών.

----------


## SRF

> όπως  πάντα  ειδικός  σε  όλα  με  ειρωνική  διάθεση  
> τελικά το  λάθος  είναι  ότι  έπρεπε  να  σε  ρωτήσουν να  εφαρμοστεί  η ψηφιακή  εκπομπή  ή  όχι
> την  γάμησες  την  συζήτηση  πάλι



Αν παρατηρείς ΔΕΝ είμαι εγώ αυτός που άρχισα περί ΠΑΠΑΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ και λοιπά!!! Εξ' αυτού και μόνο είναι εμφανές ποιός την γ.......ε ειρωνευόμενος και καθυβρίζων την συζήτηση!!! 
Αλλά πέραν αυτού... μάλλον φαίνεται ότι ως ο ειδικός ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΣ δεν μπορείς να δώσεις μερικά έστω ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ που ισχυρίστηκες, ώστε απλά να καθυβρίσεις στην ουσία όποιον έχει ΒΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ του ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ η "ψηφιακή" τηλεόραση ΤΗΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΜΑΣ, και μάλιστα ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΜΕΝΗ!!! 


Η απάντηση του sigmacom 




> Επί της ερώτησης του topic πάντως, είμαι υπέρ του ψηφιακού - μόνο και μόνο για τεχνολογικούς λόγους (ναί, είμαι psycho-tech!!! )



για παράδειγμα, είναι επί του παρόντος ΠΙΟ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΗ από την δική σου ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΣΑΦΗ θέση... Τουλάχιστον αυτός ξεκάθαρα έθεσε το θέμα ως προς τους τεχνολογικού ενδιαφέροντος λόγους, αναφερόμενος έτσι στις εφαρμοζόμενες τεχνικές που συναντώνται στα συστήματα αυτά, και οι οποίες ναι, είναι άκρως ενδιαφέρουσες για ΟΛΟΥΣ εμάς τους ηλεκτρονικούς, ΕΙΤΕ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΤΕ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ για το αν ήταν σκόπιμο να εφαρμοστούν στην επίγεια τηλεοπτική εκπομπή, ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ & ΔΙΑ ΡΟΠΑΛΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΜΑΣ!!! Αυτό έχει μιά βάση, από επιστημονικής - επαγγελματικής απόψεως!!! 
Περιμένω την δικιά σου βάση με αναφορά στα ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ, για την καθύβριση όσων διαφωνούν για την ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ άμεση αναγκαιότητα μεταβάσεως στην ψηφιακή ΤΒ!!! 
Γιατί μπορείς να λες του άλλους όπως θέλεις, όταν πρώτος εσύ για εσένα έχεις αποδείξει ότι δεν είσαι ο αρχηγός και το υπόδειγμά τους!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Αν παρατηρείς ΔΕΝ είμαι εγώ αυτός που άρχισα περί ΠΑΠΑΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ και λοιπά!!! Εξ' αυτού και μόνο είναι εμφανές ποιός την γάμησε ειρωνευόμενος και καθυβρίζων την συζήτηση!!! 
> Αλλά πέραν αυτού... μάλλον φαίνεται ότι ως ο ειδικός ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΣ δεν μπορείς να δώσεις μερικά έστω ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ που ισχυρίστηκες, ώστε απλά να καθυβρίσεις στην ουσία όποιον έχει ΒΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ του ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ η "ψηφιακή" τηλεόραση ΤΗΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΜΑΣ, και μάλιστα ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΜΕΝΗ!!! 
> 
> 
> Η απάντηση του sigmacom 
> 
> για παράδειγμα, είναι επί του παρόντος ΠΙΟ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΗ από την δική σου ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΣΑΦΗ θέση... Τουλάχιστον αυτός ξεκάθαρα έθεσε το θέμα ως προς τους τεχνολογικού ενδιαφέροντος λόγους, αναφερόμενος έτσι στις εφαρμοζόμενες τεχνικές που συναντώνται στα συστήματα αυτά, και οι οποίες ναι, είναι άκρως ενδιαφέρουσες για ΟΛΟΥΣ εμάς τους ηλεκτρονικούς, ΕΙΤΕ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΤΕ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ για το αν ήταν σκόπιμο να εφαρμοστούν στην επίγεια τηλεοπτική εκπομπή, ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ & ΔΙΑ ΡΟΠΑΛΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΜΑΣ!!! Αυτό έχει μιά βάση, από επιστημονικής - επαγγελματικής απόψεως!!! 
> Περιμένω την δικιά σου βάση με αναφορά στα ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ, για την καθύβριση όσων διαφωνούν για την ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ άμεση αναγκαιότητα μεταβάσεως στην ψηφιακή ΤΒ!!! 
> Γιατί μπορείς να λες του άλλους όπως θέλεις, όταν πρώτος εσύ για εσένα έχεις αποδείξει ότι δεν είσαι ο αρχηγός και το υπόδειγμά τους!!!




το  ότι η  επαρχία (νομός  λάρισας) θα  βλέπει  επιτέλους  εικόνα  και  δεν  θα αναγκάζονται  να  είναι  συνδρομητές σε  π.χ  nova σας λέει κάτι  στην  αθήνα  όπως  πρόβλημα είχαμε  στα  παράλια  και  λύθηκε  με  την  ψηφιακή  
η  digea  δεν  σκέφτεται  μόνο  την  αθήνα   αλλά  και  την υπόλοιπη  Ελλάδα

να  μην πω  και  για  θεσσαλονίκη  τι  χαμός  γινότανε

----------


## SRF

Πρόσθεσες με επεξεργασία κατά την διάρκεια που έγραφα πριν, την αντιγραφή ενός κειμένου που σου έχουν πει να λες - δείχνεις ως "ο ειδήμων" !!! Ούτε καν ο ίδιος δεν τα ξέρεις χωρίς υποβολέα? Και μιλάς για τους άλλους ότι έιναι οι άσχετοι!!! Βάζε τουλάχιστον και την πηγή του "λυσσαριού" σου!!! 

Έστω, πάμε να δούμε την θέση σου, αφού εσύ το ανήρτησες ΩΣ ΔΙΚΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙΣ ΟΣΩΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΩΝ!!! 
Άρα αυτά είναι ΟΛΑ τα "πολλά πλεονεκτήματα" που ανάφερες ότι ήξερες!!!  
Ας τα δούμε... 





> Η  ψηφιακή τηλεόραση δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Έχει εφαρμοστεί στη  δορυφορική μετάδοση εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.  Το θέμα είναι ότι οι  περισσότεροι ιδιοκτήτες δορυφορικών συστημάτων βρήκαν *την ψηφιακή δορυφορική τηλεόραση ήδη εφαρμοσμένη και το δέχθηκαν ως γεγονός χωρίς να  το εξετάσουν παραπάνω*. 
> 
> Στην σύγκριση με την δορυφορική πέραν του ότι ΠΟΤΕ Η ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΕΣΤΕΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΣΗ για κανέναν και σε κανένα κράτος, υπάρχει το ατυχές ότι η μετάδοση από δορυφόρο έχει ΟΥΤΩΣ ή ΑΛΛΩΣ ΤΑ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗΣ μεταξύ αρχικής πηγής και τελικού δέκτη, είτε η δορυφορική μετάδοση ήταν ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΗ είτε ήταν ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ!!! Επί της ουσίας αυτός είναι ΕΝΑΣ από τους βασικότερους λόγους μη απολύτου επιτυχίας και καθιέρωσης ως πρωτεύων τηλεοπτικό μέσο μεταδόσεως της δορυφορικής ΤΒ! Επίσης ατυχές είναι το αναφερόμενο δείγμα "ψηφιακής" σύγκρισης καθ' ότι η δορυφορική έχει συγκεκριμένες ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ως τηλεοπτική μετάδοση που την αποκλείει εξ' ορισμού για χρήσεις ΜΗ σκοπίμως επιλεγμένες! Για παραδειγμα, η χρήση υποχρεωτικά κατόπτρου κεραίας με απαραίτητη την οπτική του επαφή με σημείο του ουρανού που δίνεται από την θέση του ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ δορυφόρου που μας ενδιαφέρει απαγορεύει ΡΗΤΑ την ύπαρξη δέκτη με εσωτερική, ή φορητή κεραία... ενώ η* χρήση δορυφορικού δέκτη / μετατροπέα συχνοτικών ζωνών απαγορεύει μέσω αυτού ή έστω καθιστά δύσκολη, την ύπαρξη πολλών τηλεοπτικών δεκτών εντός μιάς οικίας οι οποίοι ΟΛΟΙ μπορούν ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ να δείχνουν διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα*!!! 
> Αυτό μάλιστα το υπογραμμίζω ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑ και στην ΕΠΙΓΕΙΑ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ, σε περίπτωση όπου θα απαιτείται ο μετατροπέας δέκτης!!! 
> 
> Στην επίγεια τηλεόραση ζούμε την αλλαγή αυτή τη  στιγμή (κάτι βέβαια κάτι που θα διαρκέσει πολλά χρόνια), με αποτέλεσμα  να μην είναι και τόσο εύκολο για τον τηλεθεατή να καταλάβει *για ποιο  λόγο πρέπει να διαθέσει επιπλέον χρήματα για την αγορά του ανάλογου δέκτη*, 
> 
>  *Δέκτη? ΕΝΙΚΟΣ?* Γιατί ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΝΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ στην κάθε μια από όσες και να έχεις σήμερα σπίτι σου και ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ με το υπάρχων ΔΩΡΕΑΝ αναλογικό!!! ΠΛΗΘΥΝΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ... πχ. *ΔΕΚΤΕΣ!!!*  
> 
> ...






*Συνεχίζω σε επόμενο μήνυμα, αν αυτά ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΚΟΥΝ για αντίλογος στα "ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ" που οι 'άσχετοι' δεν γνωρίζουν!!!*

----------

bchris (09-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

σρφ για κάλμα μια στάλα, θα σού'ρθει κανά ανεύρυσμα.

----------


## SRF

> σρφ για κάλμα μια στάλα, θα σού'ρθει κανά ανεύρυσμα.



Ιγνορε με Πληζ!!!

----------


## leosedf

Ο χρήστης λέει την άποψη του.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Ο χρήστης λέει την άποψη του.



το υβρεολόγιο, δεν τρέχει τπτ;

----------


## leosedf

Μεγάλα παιδιά είστε βρείτε τα. Εκτός αν είσαι 12 και viewer discretion is advised να ουμ.

----------


## picdev

όπως και να έχει η ψηφιακή βοηθάει ακόμα και μέσα στην αθήνα, υπαρχουν περιοχές που η λήψη δεν φτιάχνει αν έχει το θεό μπάρμπα, 
απο την άλλη κάτι μου λέει οτι θα αρχίσουν να φτιάχνουν κανάλια HD που δεν θα παίζουν στους περισσότερους δέκτες που πουλάνε σήμερα, οι περισσότεροι είναι SD. είδη υπάρχει η ERT HD, τι ιδέα έχει τώρα ο πολύς ο κόσμος απο HD και SD.
Πάντως ακόμα στο σπίτ έχουμε 32"αρα trinitron  :Lol:  δεν μου τη κλέβουν και όλας 
.....
πρόσφατα είδα και έναν αγώνα απο το ert HD σε 55" τηλεόραση , άλλο πράμα, νομίζεις οτι είσαι μεσα στο γήπεδο

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Πρόσθεσες με επεξεργασία κατά την διάρκεια που έγραφα πριν, την αντιγραφή ενός κειμένου που σου έχουν πει να λες - δείχνεις ως "ο ειδήμων" !!! Ούτε καν ο ίδιος δεν τα ξέρεις χωρίς υποβολέα? Και μιλάς για τους άλλους ότι έιναι οι άσχετοι!!! Βάζε τουλάχιστον και την πηγή του "λυσσαριού" σου!!! 
> 
> Έστω, πάμε να δούμε την θέση σου, αφού εσύ το ανήρτησες ΩΣ ΔΙΚΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙΣ ΟΣΩΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΩΝ!!! 
> Άρα αυτά είναι ΟΛΑ τα "πολλά πλεονεκτήματα" που ανάφερες ότι ήξερες!!!  
> Ας τα δούμε... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Αγαπηπητέ    δεν  χρειάζομαι  υποβολέα  για  συντομία  χρόνου  τα   έκανα  copy-paste (όπου  θα  βάλεις  την  αναζήτηση   d/a  διαφορές  το   ίδιο  θα  δείς)γιατί  αν  έχεις  καταλάβει  δεν  είμαι  αργόσχολος   και  δεν  μου  περισσεύει  τόσος  πολύς  χρόνος  να  κάθομαι  να   διαβάζω  αυτά  που  γράφεις  και  να  σου  απαντώ  1200+  πόστ πότε  πρόλαβες  έχεις  και  κολαούζο  έχει  κι'αυτός 600  πόστ σε  10  μέρες  θα  σε  περάσει  πιστεύω  στο  τέλος  του  μήνα μπράβο (πιστεύει  ότι σε  έβρισα  δεν  σε  έβρισα  σε  είπα  άσχετο  μήπως  πιστεύεις  ότι  έχω  άδικο :Wink:  
 το  ποιός  είναι  όγδοος  ξάδερφος  με  τα  ηλεκτρονικά;  άσε  να  το  κρίνουν οι  συμφορουμίτες
επειδή   δεν  καταλαβαίνεις  ελληνικά  στο  ξαναγράφω υπάρχει κόσμος  που   πληρώνει  συνδρομή  στη  nova  για  να  βλέπει  τα  ελεύθερα  κανάλια   γιατί  έχει  πρόβλημα  από  τους  πομπούς  ή  τους  αναμεταδότες  τώρα   αν  εσύ δεν  θές να  πληρώσεις  να  αγοράσεις  αποκωδικοποιητή  άλλο   καπέλο  μην  προσπαθείς  με  τις  μπούρδες  σου  να  πείσεις  κόσμο
άραξε   στα  πομπουδάκια  σου  που λές  ότι  ξέρεις  που  αμφιβάλω  και   γι'άυτό  και  άσε  τους  άλλους  να  κάνουν την  δουλειά τους  αν   προσπαθείς  να με  ρίξεις  εδώ  στο  φόρουμ  θα  σου  πώ  άν  και  δεν   είμαι  εγωιστής  στα  ηλεκτρονικά  είσαι  στην  αρχή  ακόμη  θα  μάθεις   πολλά αν  έχεις  υπομονή  και  μην  γίνεσαι  γραφικός  όταν   προσπαθείς  να  επιβάλεις  την  αποψη  σου  με  τον  τρόπο  που  μόνο   εσύ  ξέρεις
αλήθεια  τι  επαγγέλεσε;
Φιλικά
ΦΤΙΚΑΣ  ΝΙΚΟΣ
ΡΑΔΙΟΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β'
ΛΑΡΙΣΑ


Υ.Γ  όσο  και  να μη  γουστάρεις  εγώ  θα  είμαι  εδώ  μαζί  με  άλλους  συναδέλφους  να  βοηθάμε  αυτούς που  πραγματικά  θέλουν  να  βοηθηθούν ή  να  μάθουν  πραγματικά  για  τα  ηλεκτρονικά  σωστά  όχι  στραβά

----------


## electron

Κόντρα στην κόντρα και άγιος ο θεός!!!!Γέωργιε srf παρότι σε θεωρώ γνώστη ορισμένων τεχνικών θεμάτων πως καταφέρνεις κάθε φορά να βάζεις φιτιλιές είναι μάλλον χάρισμα. Όσο για τον Νίκο θα έλεγα ότι είναι από τους συναδέλφους που κατέχουν καλά το αντικείμενο των επισκευών τηλεοπτικών δεκτών και φυσικά αναγνωρίζω την φιλότιμη προσπάθεια του στο forum να προσφέρει την βοήθεια του ακόμα και δίνοντας το τηλέφωνό του.

Εν κατακλείδι θα έλεγα ειρήνη αδέρφια γιατί κάνει και ζέστη και ανεβαίνει και η πίεση μας. :Rolleyes:  

Σχετικά με το θέμα τώρα θα έλεγα ότι έχει δυο διαστάσεις. Από την μια η τρικλοποδιά που αρχικά μας επέβαλαν στο ψηφιακό σήμα, λανσάροντας πρωτίστως η ΕΡΤ το mpeg2, όπου αρχικά οι νέου τύπου δέκτες lcd βγήκαν με συμβατότητα σε αυτό το πρότυπο και φυσικά οι παλιοί crt δέκτες που όποιος θέλει να παραμένει μ αυτούς θα πρέπει να πληρώσει το αντίτιμό του αποκωδικοποιητή.

Από την άλλη το ψηφιακό σήμα προσφέρει όλα τα γνωστά της ψηφιακής μετάδοσης.

Θα πρέπει επίσης να προσθέσω την μη ένταξη του κε της Πάρνηθας όπου εξυπηρετείται μεγάλη μερίδα τηλεθεατών και που κακώς για εμένα δεν έχει αποσαφηνιστεί το αν και πότε θα ενταχθεί στην ψηφιοποίηση.

----------


## sotron1

Είμαι υπέρ. Σε μια γειτονιά με περίπου 100 σπίτια τα 10 θέλουν 2- 4 αποκωδικοποιητές το κάθε σπίτι και με κάλεσαν για αγορά και τοποθέτηση. 

Ε!!!!! ρε χρήμα που θα οικονομήσω για αγορά εγκατάσταση και επίδειξη, θα τρελαθώ στο τάλιρο όπως λέγαμε παλιά.

----------


## sotron1

Μετά τις 20 του μηνός που θα σταματήσει η εκπομπή των αναλογικών, όλοι θα τρέξουν τελευταία στιγμή να αγοράσουν αποκωδικοποιητές , θα υπάρξει έλλειψη, ο κόσμος θα παρακαλάει σαν σε πόλεμο για φαγητό και θα λέει, δώσε έναν δέκτη και τον πληρώνω όσο όσο. 

Ουρές έξω από τα καταστήματα, η παράδοση θα γίνεται με αριθμό προτεραιότητας. Όποιος έχει παιδιά, ανθρώπους με ειδικές ανάγκες θα δικαιούνται πρώτοι, θα υπάρξει μαύρη διάθεση δεκτών μέσα σε σακούλες, σε αυτοκίνητα κλπ.

Και όλα αυτά γιατί ΝΟΜΙΖΩ, οι πιο πολλοί από τον κόσμο δεν έχουν καταλάβει τι γίνεται και τι θα γίνει.

Και σαν  Έλληνες περιμένουμε την τελευταία στιγμή.

----------


## vasilllis

παντως σαν επαγγελματιες δεν περιμενα τετοια αντιμετωπιση.κερδος δικο σας ειναι καθε τι που αλλαζει την τεχνολογια.ψηφιακα,lcd,led,3d τωρα.Σε δουλειες να βρισκομαστε.ενταξει δεν ειναι η καταλληλοτερη εποχη,αλλα ειναι 15 χρονια στα σχεδια και αντι να τριβεται τα χερια σας ακονιζεται τα σπαθια σας.
Κανεις ομως δεν εχει απαντησει .ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ???? ή τα ιδια σκατα.
τα βουνα με τις κεραιες θα καταργηθουνε?και θα εχουμε μιρκους αναμεταδοτες σε διαφορα σημεια ?(σαν gsm?)

electron μια ερωτηση να σου κανω αν μου επιτρεπεις.η ερτ εβαλε μηχανηματα με mpeg2.αυτο ηταν το αρχικο σχεδιο?η ευρωπη με τη παιζει.οι τηλεορασεις γιναν παραγγελια για ελλαδα μονο με mpeg2?
απο οσο ξερω πιο καλο ειναι το mpeg 4(ενταξει οταν λεω καλο δεν εννοω οτι δεν δαγκωνει,πιο καινουργιο με μεγαλυτερη συμπιεση και λιγοτερες απωλειες)αρα η Ελλαδα ειναι 1 βημα μπροστα?εδω μου φαινεται περιεργο.

YΓ ενταξει οικονομικες δυσκολιες εχουμε ολοι.Ας βαλουμε ενα αποκωδικοπποιητη στο σαλονι για αρχη και βλεπουμε για τους φτωχους με 3 και 4 τβ.

----------


## sigmacom

Δυστυχώς η Ελλάδα είναι βήματα πίσω. 

Όταν ξεκίνησε το (αιώνιο) πιλοτικό η ΕΡΤ, ήταν σε MPEG-2. Ναί, δε λέω, κόπηκαν κονδύλια και ηθικό των πρωτεργατών της ΕΡΤ και το project έμεινε στάσιμο. 
Στο μεταξύ έξω γυρνούσαν σε MPEG-4, οπότε η χώρα μας ήταν καλός προορισμός για ότι στοκ υπήρχε σε MPEG-2 τηλεοράσεις και αποκωδικοποιητές. 
Κι ο κόσμος πήγαινε κι αγόραζε.

Μετά έσκασε ο νόμος για την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση - από τα πλέον πιο πανηγυριτζίδικα νομοσχέδια / πλάνα που έχει αντικρύσει RFατζή τεχνικού το μάτι. 
Εκτός από την ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ μελέτη / χαρτογράφηση των πάρκων κεραιών & συχνοτήτων του Καψάλη, τα διάφορα άρθρα του νόμου "φωτογράφιζαν" την ΕΡΤ να μην μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα χωρίς την ανάμιξή της. 
Διαχειριστής του εκάστοτε πάρκου κεραιών η οικεία Νομαρχία ή η ΕΡΤ, οι πομποί σε εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ, τα κεραιοσυστήματα στις θέσεις της ΕΡΤ, με ευθύνη της ΕΡΤ, και θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις την ΕΡΤ. 
Ο κακίες γλώσσες λένε ότι όταν είδαν οι ιδιώτες ότι πρέπει να κρέμονται από τα @@ της ΕΡΤ, έκαναν την ντρίπλα επικαλούμενοι "παρωχημένο το MPEG-2" κι ότι ήθελαν MPEG-4, οπότε θα έπαιζαν μπάλα μόνοι τους. 

Τώρα, όταν ο υπόλοιπος πλανήτης γυρνάει σε DVB-T2, η χώρα μας μοιάζει και πάλι καλός προορισμός για ότι στοκ υπάρχει σε DVB-T MPEG-4 τηλεοράσεις και αποκωδικοποιητές.
Οπότε η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται, ο κόσμος πάλι θα ξοδευτεί, και μάλλον το ίδιο έργο θα το ξαναδούμε όταν οι "έξω" πάνε σε πιο εξελιγμένη τεχνολογία, και εμείς θα τρέχουμε πάλι να αγοράζουμε τα αποφάγια. 

Μετά έσκασε το HD της ΕΡΤ (ξαναπήραν μπρός οι πρωτεργάτες της ψηφιακής!), και επίσης είχε ήδη στήσει δίκτυο μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που προέβλεπε ο νόμος για την ψηφιακή μετάβαση.
Εννοείται ότι οι ιδιώτες έφαγαν τα λυσσακά τους, και κατόπιν σχετικών (πολιτικών) πιέσεων, κατάφεραν να σβύσουν οι ψηφιακοί πομποί της ΕΡΤ από σημαντικότατα κέντρα εκπομπής όπως η Θάσος. 
Δήμοι και κοινότητες, όταν προβαίνουν σε ψηφιακές αναμεταδόσεις (όπως έκαναν πριν αναλογικές), όταν το μαθαίνει η ΕΕΤΤ τους κυνηγάει. Γιατί?


Κούρασα, σταματώ. Όπου υπάρχει εύκολο χρήμα, υπάρχει και βρωμιά, το ξέρετε. Όσο πιο πολύ εύκολο χρήμα, τόσο περισσότερο βόθρος.
Κι αν το ποσό που ανέφερε ο SRF μου φάνηκε αρχικά υπερβολικό, αναλογιζόμενος αυτά που μόλις έγραψα, τελικά δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο...

----------

bchris (09-07-12), 

patent61 (23-07-12), 

PCMan (11-07-12), 

SRF (07-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

δεν αναγκάζει κανένας κανέναν να αγοράσει το χαζοκούτι, επομένως δεν ευσταθεί το παράπονο για το κόστος αγοράς. εκεί ξεκινά και εκεί τελειώνει το θέμα.

TV LIES.

----------


## 167vasgio

Δεν βαρύνεται το DVB-T/T2 σαν πρότυπο ή τεχνολογία επειδή οι γνωστές επικίνδυνες ή και παράνομες *ανοησίες του Ελληνικού κράτους εφαρμόστηκαν για ακόμη μια φορά. Όσον αφορά το τεχνικό κομμάτι τα όποια μειονεκτήματα του είναι μηδενικά μπροστά στα πλεονεκτήματά του, ενώ σε ότι αφορά τα υπόλοιπα απλά 'όπως το βλέπω εγώ’ η τηλεόραση είναι υπηρεσία και όχι αγαθό συνεπώς δεν έχει περιορισμούς σε ότι αφορά την ποιότητα, το περιεχόμενο ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο παράγοντα. Αν δεν αρέσει σε κάποιον αυτή η δωρεάν παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία μπορεί να μην κάνει χρήση της ή να στραφεί σε κάποια άλλη δωρεάν (Ραδιόφωνο/ ταινίες κλπ κλπ) ή πληρωμένη (εφημερίδες/ περιοδικά/ Discovery, History, National geographic – Nova/ ταινίες).

Η άποψή μου σε ότι αφορά τον τίτλο του θέματος βασίζεται στα παραπάνω και  είναι ναι… γιατί όταν μια τεχνολογία αντικαθίσταται από μια καλύτερη..πεθαίνει..και θα πρέπει να πεθαίνει για να απελευθερώνονται πόροι. Βεβαίως αυτό θα πρέπει να συμβαίνει με πρόγραμμα, χρονοδιάγραμμα και έλεγχο και ότι στον γάμο του καραγκιόζη όπως συμβαίνει στην χώρα μας.

----------


## xsterg

> δεν αναγκάζει κανένας κανέναν να αγοράσει το χαζοκούτι, επομένως δεν ευσταθεί το παράπονο για το κόστος αγοράς. εκεί ξεκινά και εκεί τελειώνει το θέμα.
> 
> TV LIES.




ναι φιλε μου. δεν σε πιανει κανεις απο τον λαιμο. αλλα ποσο προαιρετικη ειναι η αγορα του αποκωδικοποιητη οταν υπαρχουν ηλικιωμενοι η μικρα παιδια που η μονη ευχαριστηση και διασκεδαση τους ειναι η τηλεοραση? τι θα πεις σε εναν ανθρωπο που εχει προβληματα υγειας? οτι ειναι προαιρετικη η θεαση τηλεοπτικων προγραμματων ακομη και σκουπιδιων? αυτος θελει να δει τηλεοραση. αναλογικη, ψηφιακη, δορυφορικη, δεν τον ενδιαφερει. γιατι με βαζετε λοιπον σε αυτους τους δυσκολους καιρους να πληρωνω για ενα ακομη καπριτσιο σας? στο τελος θα πληρωνω και για τον αερα που αναπνεω γιατι καποιοι θα βρουν μια νεα πατεντα για να τα κονομισουν.

----------


## kx5

Υποθέτω ότι το μόνο αρνητικό της υπόθεσης θα είναι οι δεκάδες τεχνικοί και υπάλληλοι που συντηρούσαν/πούλαγαν/επισκεύαζαν τους αναλογικούς πομπούς/αναμεταδότες και θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά. Η Digea σίγουρα δε θα τους χρειαστεί όλους.

Κατά τα άλλα, αν και έχω κόψει τελείως το χαζοκούτι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, στις 20 του μήνα θα στήσω μια παλιά αναλογική tv που κρατάω σαν οικογενειακό ενθύμιο και θα παρακολουθήσω το switch-off live.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> ναι φιλε μου. δεν σε πιανει κανεις απο τον λαιμο. αλλα ποσο προαιρετικη ειναι η αγορα του αποκωδικοποιητη οταν υπαρχουν ηλικιωμενοι η μικρα παιδια που η μονη ευχαριστηση και διασκεδαση τους ειναι η τηλεοραση? τι θα πεις σε εναν ανθρωπο που εχει προβληματα υγειας? οτι ειναι προαιρετικη η θεαση τηλεοπτικων προγραμματων ακομη και σκουπιδιων? αυτος θελει να δει τηλεοραση. αναλογικη, ψηφιακη, δορυφορικη, δεν τον ενδιαφερει. γιατι με βαζετε λοιπον σε αυτους τους δυσκολους καιρους να πληρωνω για ενα ακομη καπριτσιο σας? στο τελος θα πληρωνω και για τον αερα που αναπνεω γιατι καποιοι θα βρουν μια νεα πατεντα για να τα κονομισουν.



στο τέλος του μηνύματός σου μπλέκεις 2 τελείως διαφορετικά πράματα. όταν τολμήσουν να χρεώσουν τον αέρα, θα είμαι πλάι σου. Τώρα όμως, δεν χρεώνουν κάτι που δικαιούσαι, χρεώνουν ένα προνόμιο.

σοβαρά προβάλεις ως επιχείρημα "υπάρχουν άνθωποι που η ζωή τους είναι να βλέπουν τηλεόραση και δεν τους δίνει τίποτα άλλο χαρά στη ζωη" ; Μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται άρρωστη η κατάσταση; Είναι, τουλάχιστο θλιβερό.

----------


## stom

Αυτο το thread θα ηταν οτι πρεπει για το κοσμοπολιταν. Για ενα τεχνικο φορουμ ειναι απλα τραγικο. Ισως να ειναι και η αφορμη να ακολουθησω το παραδειγμα αλλων.
Οταν το ποσοστο μπουρδας ξεπερναει κατα πολυ το 50% γινεται απλα κουραστικο.
Καλη συνεχεια σε οσους αντεξουν.

ΥΓ το παρον ποστ δεν αφορα οσους νιωθουν οτι θιγονται, Ξερετε εσεις ποιοι ειστε. Η δυναμη της μαζας αποφασιζει αλλιως. Καληνυχτα.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

το ποστ αυτό, πώς ακριβώς βοηθάει στην μείωση αυτού του ποσοστού;

----------


## xsterg

> στο τέλος του μηνύματός σου μπλέκεις 2 τελείως διαφορετικά πράματα. όταν τολμήσουν να χρεώσουν τον αέρα, θα είμαι πλάι σου. Τώρα όμως, δεν χρεώνουν κάτι που δικαιούσαι, χρεώνουν ένα προνόμιο.
> 
> σοβαρά προβάλεις ως επιχείρημα "υπάρχουν άνθωποι που η ζωή τους είναι να βλέπουν τηλεόραση και δεν τους δίνει τίποτα άλλο χαρά στη ζωη" ; Μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται άρρωστη η κατάσταση; Είναι, τουλάχιστο θλιβερό.



φαινεται οτι εχεις αμεσο οικονομικο οφελος απο την ολη ιστορια. οποτε η οποιηαδηποτε λογικη εξηγηση ειναι μη κατανοητη για εσενα. δεν μπορω να απαντησω σε οτι κι αν πεις απο εκει και περα.

----------


## SRF

> Αγαπηπητέ    δεν  χρειάζομαι  υποβολέα  για  συντομία  χρόνου  τα   έκανα  copy-paste (όπου  θα  βάλεις  την  αναζήτηση   d/a  διαφορές  το   ίδιο  θα  δείς)γιατί  αν  έχεις  καταλάβει  δεν  είμαι  αργόσχολος   και  δεν  μου  περισσεύει  τόσος  πολύς  χρόνος  να  κάθομαι  να   διαβάζω  αυτά  που  γράφεις  και  να  σου  απαντώ  1200+  πόστ πότε  πρόλαβες  έχεις  και  κολαούζο  έχει  κι'αυτός 600  πόστ σε  10  μέρες  θα  σε  περάσει  πιστεύω  στο  τέλος  του  μήνα μπράβο (πιστεύει  ότι σε  έβρισα  δεν  σε  έβρισα  σε  είπα  άσχετο  μήπως  πιστεύεις  ότι  έχω  άδικο 
>  το  ποιός  είναι  όγδοος  ξάδερφος  με  τα  ηλεκτρονικά;  άσε  να  το  κρίνουν οι  συμφορουμίτες
> επειδή   δεν  καταλαβαίνεις  ελληνικά  στο  ξαναγράφω υπάρχει κόσμος  που   πληρώνει  συνδρομή  στη  nova  για  να  βλέπει  τα  ελεύθερα  κανάλια   γιατί  έχει  πρόβλημα  από  τους  πομπούς  ή  τους  αναμεταδότες  τώρα   αν  εσύ δεν  θές να  πληρώσεις  να  αγοράσεις  αποκωδικοποιητή  άλλο   καπέλο  μην  προσπαθείς  με  τις  μπούρδες  σου  να  πείσεις  κόσμο
> άραξε   στα  πομπουδάκια  σου  που λές  ότι  ξέρεις  που  αμφιβάλω  και   γι'άυτό  και  άσε  τους  άλλους  να  κάνουν την  δουλειά τους  αν   προσπαθείς  να με  ρίξεις  εδώ  στο  φόρουμ  θα  σου  πώ  άν  και  δεν   είμαι  εγωιστής  στα  ηλεκτρονικά  είσαι  στην  αρχή  ακόμη  θα  μάθεις   πολλά αν  έχεις  υπομονή  και  μην  γίνεσαι  γραφικός  όταν   προσπαθείς  να  επιβάλεις  την  αποψη  σου  με  τον  τρόπο  που  μόνο   εσύ  ξέρεις
> αλήθεια  τι  επαγγέλεσε;
> Φιλικά
> ΦΤΙΚΑΣ  ΝΙΚΟΣ
> ΡΑΔΙΟΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β'
> ΛΑΡΙΣΑ
> ...



Πραγματικά αποδεικνύεις ότι τα βάσιμα  "επιχειρήματά" σου εμφανώς τεχνικά είναι ανύπαρκτα, αλλά χρηματοοικονομικά ισχυρότατα!!! 

Σε αντιπαράθεση με τέτοιας φύσεως "ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ" ο όποιος λόγος ενός *δευτερεύοντος* ραδιο ηλεκτρολόγου κάθίσταται *πρωτίστως* ΑΝΑΞΙΟΣ ΛΟΓΟΥ!!!

----------


## SRF

> Είμαι υπέρ. Σε μια γειτονιά με περίπου 100 σπίτια τα 10 θέλουν 2- 4 αποκωδικοποιητές το κάθε σπίτι και με κάλεσαν για αγορά και τοποθέτηση. 
> 
> *Ε!!!!! ρε χρήμα που θα οικονομήσω για αγορά εγκατάσταση και επίδειξη, θα τρελαθώ στο τάλιρο* όπως λέγαμε παλιά.



Σε συγχαίρω! Όντως έθεσες ευθέως αυτό που άλλοι δειλιάζουν να παραδεχτούν!!! Με την ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΗ αυτή θέση σου, σε ΚΑΜΜΙΑ περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω, αφού από αυτήν την οπτική γωνία είναι σαφέστατα ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ και ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ του κλαδου μας!!! 
Με αυτήν την θέση ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ να είσαι ΥΠΕΡ! Ακριβώς με αυτό το σκεπτικό ΩΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑ συμφωνώ και εγώ απολύτως! 
Και ακριβώς αυτό είναι το ό,τι μπορεί να οδηγήσει τον "διάλογο" της αναλύσεως των "αποδείξεων" (με σαφώς χρηματική έννοια) των κατά αυτούς "*ΠΟΛΛΩΝ* ΠΛΕΟΝ -Ε- *ΚΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ*" που επικαλούνται οι "δευτεροκλικλίκηδες"!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Σε συγχαίρω! Όντως έθεσες ευθέως αυτό που άλλοι δειλιάζουν να παραδεχτούν!!! Με την ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΗ αυτή θέση σου, σε ΚΑΜΜΙΑ περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω, αφού από αυτήν την οπτική γωνία είναι σαφέστατα ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ και ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ του κλαδου μας!!! 
> Με αυτήν την θέση ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ να είσαι ΥΠΕΡ! Ακριβώς με αυτό το σκεπτικό ΩΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑ συμφωνώ και εγώ απολύτως! 
> Και ακριβώς αυτό είναι το ό,τι μπορεί να οδηγήσει τον "διάλογο" της αναλύσεως των "αποδείξεων" (με σαφώς χρηματική έννοια) των κατά αυτούς "*ΠΟΛΛΩΝ* ΠΛΕΟΝ -Ε- *ΚΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ*" που επικαλούνται οι "δευτεροκλικλίκηδες"!!!



αυτη ειναι η ζωη μας.ας την αποδεχτουμε.αλλωστε ποσα γινονται ανευ λογου και αιτιας για να προοδευσει ενας κλαδος?
ας γινει και τωρα.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> φαινεται οτι εχεις αμεσο οικονομικο οφελος απο την ολη ιστορια.



ούτε το παραμικρό.





> οποτε η οποιηαδηποτε λογικη εξηγηση ειναι μη κατανοητη για εσενα.



πρώτα κάτι που μου βγάζει το μάτι... θα σου φανεί περίεργο, αλλά το "μη κατανοητή" είναι συντακτικό λάθος. Ναι, ξέρω, ακόμα και _νόμοι_ έχουν γραφτεί με αυτή τη σύνταξη, όμως το "μη" είναι αποτρεπτικό. Το "όχι" είναι άρνηση. Πιθανότατα έχει προκύψει από κακή μετάφραση του "Not legal" που κάποιος γκασμάς το μετέφρασε ώς "μη νόμιμο" (λες και δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις κατάλληλες... π.χ. παράνομο, άνομο), μπλέκοντας το "do not" (="μη") με το "not" (="όχι") . Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να διάβαζες το 1984 του όργουελ, περιγράφει το πως επηρρεάζει τη σκέψη ο εκφυλισμός της γλώσσας, που παρουσιάζεται ως δήθεν απλοποίησή. 





> δεν μπορω να απαντησω σε οτι κι αν πεις απο εκει και περα.



μα γιατί; θα χαιρόμουν να συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα. Έχεις κάτι να απαντήσεις στο επιχείρημα ότι δεν είναι _δικαίωμα_ η αγορά τηλεόρασης (όπως και κινητού, αυτοκινήτου, κοσμημάτων κτλ), πέρα από φράσεις "δεν είσαι λογικός" "δεν καταλαβαίνεις" "σε συμφέρει" "δεν το συζητάω" που δεν είναι επιχειρήματα;

----------


## vasilllis

και η δεη δεν ειναι αναγκαια,οπως και η τηλεοραση το ιντερνετ το αυτοκινητο το τηλ. 
να τα κοψουμε ολα;

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

δεν σε πιάνω; τί πάει να πει "να τα κόψουμε όλα;"; όσο για αυτά που ανέφερες, πράγματι... έχεις δικαίωμα να ζητήσεις να έχεις ρεύμα, αλλά δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να το έχεις χωρίς να πληρώνεις.

(ενδιαφέρουσα λεπτομέρεια: ο οργανισμός ενωμένων εθνών αποφάσισε ότι η πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ είναι _δικαίωμα_ ενός ανθρώπου)

----------


## takisegio

> Είμαι υπέρ. Σε μια γειτονιά με περίπου 100 σπίτια τα 10 θέλουν 2- 4 αποκωδικοποιητές το κάθε σπίτι και με κάλεσαν για αγορά και τοποθέτηση. 
> 
> Ε!!!!! ρε χρήμα που θα οικονομήσω για αγορά εγκατάσταση και επίδειξη, θα τρελαθώ στο τάλιρο όπως λέγαμε παλιά.



μαλον κανεις πλακα..οταν θα τα κλειδωσουν τι λυση προτεινετε;;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Ειρήνη  φίλοι  της  κοινότητας,  θα  πω  δυό  πραγματάκια  και  ελπίζω  να  γίνω  κατανοητός  υπήρχαν  αρκετές  περιπτώσεις  που  για  χίλιους  δύο  αντικειμενικούς  λόγους (τους  έχω  αναφέρει  παραπάνω)  κάποιος  δεν  μπορούσε  να  δεί  τέλεια  εικόνα  αν  και  το  απαιτούσε  επίμονα  (και  πιστέψτε  με  είναι  πάρα  πολλοί)  έρχεται  τώρα  η  ψηφιακή  να  δώσει  λύση.

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Καλησπέρα!! για την Αττική και τις μεγάλες πόλεις όπου το σιμά είναι πολύ καλό  δεν έχει νόημα τα ψηφιακά γιατί δεν έχουν διαφορές.
 για εμάς που μένουμε επαρχία το ψηφιακό σήμα είναι απαραίτητο!!!!!  έχουμε σοβαρό πρόβλημα με την λήψη.καταρχάς χωρίς καλό ενισχυτή δεν βλέπεις και τώρα το καλοκαίρι εντάξει βλέπεις το χειμώνα με τις κακοκαιρίες  έχουμε προβλήματα. αλώστε δεν πιάνουμε όλα τα κανάλια εθνικής εμβέλειας! και τα κρατικά που τα χρυσοπληρώνουμε δεν έχουν καλό σήμα.
Υ.Γ. πιο καθαρά και σταθερά βλέπουμε τα τουρκιά κανάλια και πιο πολλά απο τα Ελληνικά

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Καλησπέρα!! για την Αττική και τις μεγάλες πόλεις όπου το σιμά είναι πολύ καλό  δεν έχει νόημα τα ψηφιακά γιατί δεν έχουν διαφορές.
>  για εμάς που μένουμε επαρχία το ψηφιακό σήμα είναι απαραίτητο!!!!!  έχουμε σοβαρό πρόβλημα με την λήψη.καταρχάς χωρίς καλό ενισχυτή δεν βλέπεις και τώρα το καλοκαίρι εντάξει βλέπεις το χειμώνα με τις κακοκαιρίες  έχουμε προβλήματα. αλώστε δεν πιάνουμε όλα τα κανάλια εθνικής εμβέλειας! και τα κρατικά που τα χρυσοπληρώνουμε δεν έχουν καλό σήμα.
> Υ.Γ. πιο καθαρά και σταθερά βλέπουμε τα τουρκιά κανάλια και πιο πολλά απο τα Ελληνικά



έτσι ακριβώς  είναι  αλλά  επειδή  κάποιοι  μένουν  στην  αττική  δεν   τους  νοιάζει  αν  κάποιος  στην  επαρχία  πληρώνει  και  δεν  βλέπει   αλλά  έτσι  είναι  αλλά  αν  τους  δώσεις  απο  2  αποκωδικοποιητές  τσάμπα  μετά  θα  αλλάξουν  γνώμη,
το  τζάμπα  ζεί  και  βασιλεύει  για  μερικούς  ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ και  τιμητές  των  πάντων

----------


## leosedf

> μαλον κανεις πλακα..οταν θα τα κλειδωσουν τι λυση προτεινετε;;



Θα πουλάνε συνδρομές.

----------

SRF (09-07-12)

----------


## lepouras

Εμένα στο χωριό μου που πρώτα έβλεπαν αρκετά κανάλια με λίγα χιόνια και τώρα βλέπουν@@ γιατί εκεί που στήθηκαν τα ψηφιακά δεν βλέπει όλο το χωριό(μόνο τα τελευταία σπίτια πολύ ψηλά) τι κέρδισαν με την νέα εποχή?
Του πάτερα μου του αγόρασα νέα τηλεόραση με ενσωματωμένα μπλα μπλα μπλα για να μεταβεί εύκολα στην νέα εποχή και κατέληξε να ακούει ραδιόφωνο, τη να του πω?
  Καλά τα ψηφιακά αλλά μάλλον οι εταιρίες κοιτάνε να καλύψουν τις μεγαλύτερες μάζες αδιαφορώντας για τα χωριουδάκια που έβλεπαν κάτι ενώ τώρα όχι.
Και πόσο νόμιμο είναι όταν κάθε χωριό που δεν βλέπει τίποτα πληρώνει κάποιον να στήσει ένα μικρό αναμεταδότη ώστε να εκσυγχρονίσουν και αυτοί?

----------

αλπινιστης (09-07-12), 

leosedf (09-07-12), 

SRF (09-07-12)

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπέρα!! για την Αττική και τις μεγάλες πόλεις όπου το σιμά είναι πολύ καλό  δεν έχει νόημα τα ψηφιακά γιατί δεν έχουν διαφορές.
>  για εμάς που μένουμε επαρχία το ψηφιακό σήμα είναι απαραίτητο!!!!!  έχουμε σοβαρό πρόβλημα με την λήψη.καταρχάς χωρίς καλό ενισχυτή δεν βλέπεις και τώρα το καλοκαίρι εντάξει βλέπεις το χειμώνα με τις κακοκαιρίες  έχουμε προβλήματα. αλώστε δεν πιάνουμε όλα τα κανάλια εθνικής εμβέλειας! και τα κρατικά που τα χρυσοπληρώνουμε δεν έχουν καλό σήμα.
> Υ.Γ. *πιο καθαρά και σταθερά βλέπουμε τα τουρκιά κανάλια* και πιο πολλά απο τα Ελληνικά



Η διαφωνία, ΑΝ μπορούμε να την πούμε διαφωνία τελικά την διαφορά αντίληψης του τι εστί τεχνικά (και όχι οικονομικά) απαραίτητη & αναγκαία μεταβολή, δεν είναι στο αν στην επαρχία ή στις μεγαλοαστικές περιοχές υπήρχαν προβλήματα με το αναλογικό ΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΚΟΥ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΟΥ των κέντρων αναμετάδοσης, αλλά στο ΑΝ το ίδιο το σύστημα ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ δικαιολογεί μιά τόσο ραγδαία ΚΑΙ ΜΑΖΙΚΗ μεταβολή που αν μη τι άλλο για την απλή οικογένεια ενός Έλληνα έχει αρχικά τουλάχιστον μόνο οικονομικό κόστος σε μιά περίοδο που οι συνάνθρωποί μας μάλλον μετράνε το την 'γωνία στο τάληρό' τους! Και για να μην προτρέχουν κάτι προπέτες δεν είναι ΟΛΑ αναφερόμενα με το προσωπικό μας συμφέρον πάντα, όπως ΕΚΕΙΝΟΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΩΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ, ούτε όσοι διαφωνούν ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ, αυτομάτως δεν "έχουν να φάνε" και δεν έχουν να αγοράσουν ένα σκουπίδι των 30 ή 40 γιούρο, αντί να τρέμουν όπως άλλοι μη χάσουν πελατάκια γερόντια που θα αγοράσουν μαζικά δεκτάκια από αυτούς!!! 
Τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις για την προβληματική κάλυψη νήσων του Αιγαίου, υπήρχαν ΟΝΤΩΣ για πλείστους λόγους, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΦΥΣΕΩΣ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ!!!  Όταν μπορούμε να το αναγνωρίσουμε αυτό ΩΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΣ, τότε θα βρούμε και το τις πταίει πραγματικά, και αν η αλλαγή σε ψηφιακή τεχνική μεταδόσεως είναι ή ήταν η αποκλειστική πανάκεια επίλυσης αυτού που αναφέρεις! Αν ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ δεν μπορούσε με τίποτα να λυθεί το αναφερόμενο πρόβλημα, με την αναλογική μετάδοση, και όχι λόγο κάποιων άλλων επιλογών κάποιων & αιτιών ΜΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ, τότε ναι ΙΣΩΣ να είναι απαραίτητη ΕΞ' ΟΡΙΣΜΟΥ η μεταβολή στο σύνολο των μεταδόσεων με ψηφιακή ΤΒ! 
Αλλά έρχεσαι ΕΣΥ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ και λες κάτι που αυτομάτως θέτει υπό αμφισβήτηση ακόμα και την εξέταση αυτή! 
Λες εμφανώς ότι ΤΑ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΚΑ τα βλέπετε ΠΙΟ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ & ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ απο τα πιό πολλά Ελληνικά! 
Αλήθεια... ΓΙΑΤΙ? Σε απασχόλησε ποτέ το πραγματικό ΓΙΑΤΙ? Αν ναι... τότε μπορείς να μας πεις αν η απάντηση που βρήκες, δείχνει εξ' ορισμού υπαίτιο το ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ μέρος του αναλογικού τρόπου εκπομπής, ή όχι? 
Ένα "πλεονέκτημα" πάντως που αναγνωρίζω σαφώς στην "ψηφιακή μετάβαση' είναι ότι έχει γίνει ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ μελέτης ραδιοκάλυψής, με ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ κέντρων - σημείων εκπομπής... που στην ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ!!! Λες αυτό να έπαιξε ποτέ ρόλο στο πρόβλημά σας!!! Επειδή εγώ είμαι αδαής μάλλον επ' αυτών, φνατάζομαι ότι όσοι είναι 'ειδήμονες' θα πούνε σαφώς, όχι!!! Αλλά έχω την απορία... αν είχαν στήσει, για παράδειγμα, του αναμεταδότες τους εκεί που ΕΠΙΛΕΓΜΕΝΑ έχουν στήσει οι τούρκοι ΜΕΛΕΤΗΜΕΝΑ & ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΑ με κατεύθυνση ρητώς στοχευμένα το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ, θα είχαν ή όχι τουλάχιστον την κάλυψη αυτών που εσύ είπες ότι βλέπεις πιό καθαρά και σταθερά? Αν είχαν γίνει αντίσοτοιχες μελέτες για αναλογικά κέντρα εκπομπής, ΣΩΣΤΑ επιλεγμένα & κατασκευασμένα, μήπως... λέω ΜΗΠΩΣ... θα είχατε καλύτερο σήμα Ελληνικών από 20-30χλμ αποστάσεις αντί των 100-200χλμ που είναι τα σταθερά Τούρκικα? Απλές απορίες "αδαούς" ? 

Τέλος πάντων... προσωπικά διαφωνώ ότι το ψηφιακό είναι η πανάκεια λύσεως όλων των προβλημάτων, που πολλοί μάλλον ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ή ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ να λύσουν στο αναλογικό (για διάφορους λόγους μη τεχνικούς πάντως)! Οικονομικά ΔΕΝ έχω καμμία αντίρρηση στο πως το αντιμετωπίζουν ως "πανάκεια" ή καλύτερα "πενάκεια" λύση των προβλημάτων τους!!! Άλλωστε το θέμα είχε τεθεί και παλιά, στο πως θα βρούνε έναν τρόπο να τα "παίρνουν" και οι ιδιωτικοί σταθμοί όπως η ΕΡΤ, μηνιαία, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΩΣ τα έσοδα από διαφημίσεις!!! Και είχε ειπωθεί... ΠΡΙΝ ~10 χρόνια... ότι με μιά συνδρομή τηλεθατών που μπορεί να γίνει μόνο όταν θα μπεί η ψηφιακή παντού!!! 
Καλώς τα δεχτήκαμε, λοιπόν!!!  :Wink:  

ΥΓ. Δεν αντιλέγω ότι η ψηφιακή μετάδοση ΕΧΕΙ σαφώς κάποια πλεονεκτήματα, όπως σαφέστατα έχει επίσης ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ που σκοπίμως ΟΛΟΙ υποκρύπτουν αυτήν την στιγμή! Η θέση μου έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι τόσο δραματικά απαραίτητη & ρητώς αναγκαία η μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή ΑΥΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ με τις δεδομένες οικονομικές συνθήκες, και ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΕΣ επίσης!!! Η όλη μετάβαση... αυτή ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ θα βασιστεί έστω σε εσωτερική παραγωγική οικονομία, ή θα προσθέσει σε εξαγωγή χρήματος από την εσωτερική οικονομία μας προς τρίτες χώρες?

----------


## SRF

> Εμένα στο χωριό μου που πρώτα έβλεπαν αρκετά κανάλια με λίγα χιόνια και *τώρα βλέπουν@@ γιατί εκεί που στήθηκαν τα ψηφιακά δεν βλέπει όλο το χωριό(μόνο τα τελευταία σπίτια πολύ ψηλά) τι κέρδισαν με την νέα εποχή*?
> Του πάτερα μου του αγόρασα νέα τηλεόραση με ενσωματωμένα μπλα μπλα μπλα για να μεταβεί εύκολα στην νέα εποχή και κατέληξε να ακούει ραδιόφωνο, τη να του πω?
>   Καλά τα ψηφιακά αλλά μάλλον οι εταιρίες κοιτάνε να καλύψουν τις μεγαλύτερες μάζες αδιαφορώντας για τα χωριουδάκια που έβλεπαν κάτι ενώ τώρα όχι.
> Και πόσο νόμιμο είναι όταν κάθε χωριό που δεν βλέπει τίποτα πληρώνει κάποιον να στήσει ένα μικρό αναμεταδότη ώστε να εκσυγχρονίσουν και αυτοί?



Γιατί το χωριό σου ΔΕΝ θα είναι στα πέριξ της Λαρίσσης όπου υπάρχουν οι αναξιολογότατοι Ρου Βου (κατά τον Θου Βου)!!! Αν μετακινήσεις το χωριό σου κοντά τους θα δεις το "ψηφιακόν αληθές φως" και εσύ!!! Αν δεν το δεις, θα ερθει ο 'ειδήμων' να κρατάει την ψηφιολάμπαν όπου απαιτείται!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## chip

Θα υπάρξει μεγάλη εξαγωγή συναλάγματος.
Τα είδη υπάρχονται προγράμματα δεν πιστεύω οτι θα ζητήσουν χρήματα. Φυσικά μπορεί οι σταθμοί να προσθέσουν άλλα κανάλια που θα είναι συνδρομιτικά.
Προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσω για κανένα σταθμό!!! θα βλέπω μόνο οτι είναι τσάμπα.
 Άλλωστε πιστεύω οτι το κανάλι της βουλής (αν δεν κλείσει) θα μείνει τσάμπα.

----------


## xsterg

για να σας δω τωρα εσεις που γουσταρετε αποκωδικοποιητες. πολλες φορες μερικα καναλια παιζουν με "σπασιματα" στην εικον αη δεν παιζουν οταν ο καιρος δεν ειναι καλος. αυτα τα προβληματα δεν υπηρχαν πριν με την αναλογικη εικονα. και πληρωνεις δηλαδη, και εχεις χειροτερη παροχη υπηρεσιων. μιλαμε για την περιοχη της πατρας. για δωστε λυσεις ανεξοδες και απλες τωρα!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Γιατί το χωριό σου ΔΕΝ θα είναι στα πέριξ της Λαρίσσης όπου υπάρχουν οι αναξιολογότατοι Ρου Βου (κατά τον Θου Βου)!!! Αν μετακινήσεις το χωριό σου κοντά τους θα δεις το "ψηφιακόν αληθές φως" και εσύ!!! Αν δεν το δεις, θα ερθει ο 'ειδήμων' να κρατάει την ψηφιολάμπαν όπου απαιτείται!!!




γιατί  δεν  εξηγείς  αναξιολογότατος =άσχετος,ρου βου =ραδ/λογος β' και  ο  ειδήμων ενοείς   εμένα  γιατί  δεν  τα  γράφεις  ολόκληρα να  καταλαβαίνουν  και  οι  υπόλοιποι  που  διαβάζουν  
εγώ  δεν  κρύβομαι  πίσω  από  το pc  και  όσο  για την  ψηφιολάμπα  θα  σου  αρέσει  εκεί  που  θα  την  βάλω,φλωράκο.

----------


## SRF

> γιατί  δεν  εξηγείς  αναξιολογότατος =άσχετος,ρου βου =ραδ/λογος β' και  ο  ειδήμων ενοείς   εμένα  γιατί  δεν  τα  γράφεις  ολόκληρα να  καταλαβαίνουν  και  οι  υπόλοιποι  που  διαβάζουν  
> εγώ  δεν  κρύβομαι  πίσω  από  το pc  και  όσο  για την  ψηφιολάμπα  θα  σου  αρέσει  εκεί  που  θα  την  βάλω,φλωράκο.



Πραγματικά αποδεικνύεις ότι τα βάσιμα "επιχειρήματά" σου εμφανώς τεχνικά είναι ανύπαρκτα, αλλά χρηματοοικονομικά ισχυρότατα, ώς του σημείου να χάνεις και την όποια θεωρητικά αναγκαία ψυχραιμία!!! 
Πιστεύεις τελικά ότι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι χαζοί, και ο μόνος που πραγματικά μπορεί να καταλάβει ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ (έστω κατά το δοκούν όπως εσύ έκανες και *απέδωσες αυθαιρέτως*)!!! ?  

ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΝΑΞΙΟΣ ΛΟΓΟΥ!!!

----------


## FH16

Νομίζω πως το θέμα το βλέπουμε τεχνολογικά και ιδίως στο forum εδώ που ασχολείται με τα ηλεκτρονικά, όμως το θέμα για την Ελλάδα και τους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς είναι οικονομικό καταπατώντας πολλά δημοκρατικά δικαιώματα αν θέλετε.

Η Ελλάδα θέλει να συμμορφωθεί με ένα ακόμα ευρωπαϊκό νόμο ώστε να αποφύγει τα πρόστιμα,  ένας ακόμα νόμος που θές δεν θές πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις σαν μέλος της Ε.Ε. πάντα με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, τώρα θα μου πείτε μα αν είναι ο καθένας να κάνη ότι θέλει τότε ποιο το νόημα της Ε.Ε., σωστά ποιο το νόημα να μου επιβάλλονται νόμοι για τους οποίους δεν μας ρώτησαν καν;

Όσον αφορά τα τηλεοπτικά δίκτυα στην Ελλάδα, θα ξεκινήσω με τα κρατικά τα οποία τα πληρώνουμε συνδρομή και μάλιστα μέσω 3ου (ΔΕΗ) και σαν συνδρομητικό κανάλι ενώ είναι υποχρεωμένο να ΜΗΝ διακόπτη το πρόγραμμα του για διαφημίσεις τα κρατικά κανάλια διακόπτουν το πρόγραμμα τους για διαφημίσεις.

Τα ιδιωτικά τα περιμέναμε πως και πώς να έρθουν να έχουμε κάτι άλλο πέραν των κρατικών, μας ήρθαν δωρεάν… Νομίζετε, τίποτα δεν είναι δωρεάν, πληρώνουμε συνδρομή μέσω των διαφημιζόμενων προϊόντων τα οποία για να πουλήσουν κάνουν τα πάντα, πόσες φορές διακόψαν ομιλητή για να πάνε σε διαφημίσεις? 

Τέλος θα ήθελα να θυμίσω στους φίλους του φόρουμ τα παλιά καλά χρόνια της ραδιοπειρατείας, όλοι λέγαμε ότι θα μπει μία τάξη και το κάθε τι έχει το καλώ του και το κακό του,  τάξη δεν είδα μόνο επιχειρηματίες που άνοιγαν ραδιοσταθμούς με γνώμονα το κέρδος φυσικά,  το καλώ;  Νέες θέσεις εργασίας, το κακό; Χάθηκε ο ρομαντισμός του μικροφώνου.

Οπότε όπου υπάρχει οικονομικό κέρδος όλα τα άλλα έρχονται σε δεύτερη μοίρα.

----------

bchris (12-07-12), 

SRF (11-07-12)

----------


## servicetron

Σε αυτό το σημείο να αναφέρω κάποια πράγματα και εγώ γιατί θεωρώ ότι το forum έχει αρκετή επισκεψιμότητα και γράφονται ασυναρτησίες με κίνδυνο να παραπληροφορηθεί ο κόσμος που διαβάζει τα post. Να δούμε λίγο τα πράγματα όπως είναι. Όλα είναι θέμα εξέλιξης…

  Καταρχήν να αναφέρω ότι σέβομαι απόλυτα την τεχνολογία των λυχνιών. ¨Είναι αυτή η τεχνολογία που γαλούχησε την πρώτη γενιά ηλεκτρονικών και οδήγησε στην κατασκευή των πρώτων ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών. Οι παλαιότεροι γνωρίζουν την περίφημη μηχανή von Neumann, τον πρώτο υπολογιστή αποθηκευμένου προγράμματος που αποτελεί τη βάση για όλους σχεδόν τους ψηφιακούς υπολογιστές.

  Οι εποχές αλλάζουν όμως και πλέον έχουμε μπει στην τέταρτη γενιά. Σε αυτή την εποχή που ξεκινά από το 1980 και συνεχίζεται, αναπτύσσονται τα Oλοκληρωμένα Πολύ Μεγάλης Κλίμακας VLSI, που επιτρέπουν την τοποθέτηση πρώτα δεκάδων χιλιάδων, στη συνέχεια εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων και τέλος εκατομμυρίων τρανζίστορ σε ένα μόνο τσιπ. 

  Εξελίσσεται και η τηλεόραση….Από τις αναλογικές τηλεοράσεις με απεικόνιση καθοδικού σωλήνα φτάσαμε στις ψηφιακές με απεικόνιση πλάσματος. Σε πρόσφατη επίδειξη σε μεγάλο εμπορικό κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών , είδα και τις τρισδιάστατες τηλεοράσεις που βλέπουμε την τηλεοπτική εικόνα όπως ακριβώς με τα μάτια μας στον πραγματικό κόσμο. 

  Τι συζητάμε…; Ότι έπρεπε να μείνουμε στην παλαιά αναλογική τεχνολογία. Αν ακόμα τροποποιούσαμε τις εγκαταστάσεις των κέντρων εκπομπής, τι θα γινότανε ; Θα είχαμε βέλτιστη λήψη ;

  Όσο καλός και να είναι ο σχεδιασμός των κέντρων αναμετάδοσης, η επίγεια αναλογική μετάδοση έχει πάντα προβλήματα. Οι ανακλάσεις και τα φαινόμενα περίθλασης και συμβολής, οι ιονοσφαιρικές διαστρωματώσεις και οι επιδράσεις ζώνης Φρενζελ, δημιουργούν σοβαρά προβλήματα στη μετάδοση του σήματος. Μην ξεχνάμε και την «εξασθένηση» που εξαρτάται από την συχνότητα και την ισχύ του σήματος.

  Με την ψηφιακή λήψη και την προηγμένη τεχνολογία που την συνοδεύει έχουν  επιλυθεί αυτές οι δυσκολίες. Έχει αποκτηθεί πείρα από τα συστήματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας ( GSM ) και ψηφιακών ραδιομεταδόσεων ( TETRA ) που εφαρμόστηκαν με επιτυχία στις τηλεοπτικές ψηφιακές μεταδόσεις με αποτέλεσμα την απόκτηση «δειγματοληπτικής ευελιξίας» που αναίρεσε την προβληματική λήψη. Στην αναλογική εκπομπή η ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένη με την ισχύ του σήματος που φθάνει στο δέκτη, ενώ στη ψηφιακή έχουμε το φαινόμενο του «κατωφλίου λήψης». Βλέπουμε δηλαδή το 100% της ποιότητας έως κάποιο χαμηλό επίπεδο ισχύος και μετά τίποτα. Μόνο που αυτό το κατώφλι βρίσκεται 10 φορές χαμηλότερα από το σημείο όπου η αναλογική εκπομπή «παίζει με χιόνια».

Δεν καταλαβαίνω και τη δαιμονοποίηση της υπηρεσιών ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης. Κάθε συναλλαγή έχει και το εμπορικό μέρος. Πάντα κάποιοι που παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις και διαθέτουν την οικονομική ευφυΐα σαν άνθρωποι, θα βγάζουν λεφτά. Είναι αυτοί που από μικροί κέρδιζαν στη monopoly, μεγαλώνοντας διαβάζανε εκείνες τις εφημερίδες με τα ροζ φίλα και ανοίξανε την πρώτη τους επιχείρηση με μηδενικό μπάτζετ κινούμενοι με τους κανόνες της ελεύθερης αγοράς. Που είναι το «κακό» να προσπαθείς να βγάλεις πολλά λεφτά ; Ζούμε σε καπιταλιστική κοινωνία που στο ένα της άκρο έχουμε τη φιλοσοφία του Adam Smith και στο άλλο άκρο τον ακραίο φιλελευθερισμό του Milton Friedman…





> …. για να σας δω τωρα εσεις που γουσταρετε αποκωδικοποιητες. πολλες φορες μερικα καναλια παιζουν με "σπασιματα" στην εικον αη δεν παιζουν οταν ο καιρος δεν ειναι καλος. αυτα τα προβληματα δεν υπηρχαν πριν με την αναλογικη εικονα. και πληρωνεις δηλαδη, και εχεις χειροτερη παροχη υπηρεσιων. μιλαμε για την περιοχη της πατρας. για δωστε λυσεις ανεξοδες και απλες τωρα!...



Αυτά οφείλονται στην κακή ποιότητα της καλωδίωσης ή στον κακό προσανατολισμό του κεραιοσυστήματoς. Οι ψηφιακές μετρήσεις MER και CBER θα πρέπει να είναι σταθερές, έχοντας ένα καλό Noise Margin. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, αν οι τιμές μεταβάλλονται, έχοντας χαμηλό Noise Margin, είναι σίγουρο ότι ότι θα εμφανίζεται πάγωμα της εικόνας.

----------


## chip

προσωπικά δεν θα διαφωνούσα αν είχαν δικαίωμα τα κανάλια να επιλέξουν την αναλογική η ψηφιακή εκπομπή. Το οτι επιβάλεται όμως θεωρώ οτι είναι 100% για τα συμφέροντα κάποιων στην ευρώπη ένωση. Αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο ενδεχωμένος τα κανάλια να μην αλλάζαν ακόμα σύστημα εκπομπής (τουλάχιστον όλα) και αν τελικά η πλήρης αλλαγή γινόταν σε 20 ή 30 χρόνια πλέον όλοι οι δέκτες πλην ελαχίστον εξαιρέσεων θα ήταν κατάλληλοι για ψηφιακή λήψη. 

πάντως και το pc που χρησιμοποιούμε επεξεργαστή με von neymann αρχιτεκτονική έχει και ας πέρασαν τόσα χρόνια...

----------


## xsterg

> προσωπικά δεν θα διαφωνούσα αν είχαν δικαίωμα τα κανάλια να επιλέξουν την αναλογική η ψηφιακή εκπομπή. Το οτι επιβάλεται όμως θεωρώ οτι είναι 100% για τα συμφέροντα κάποιων στην ευρώπη ένωση. Αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο ενδεχωμένος τα κανάλια να μην αλλάζαν ακόμα σύστημα εκπομπής (τουλάχιστον όλα) και αν τελικά η πλήρης αλλαγή γινόταν σε 20 ή 30 χρόνια πλέον όλοι οι δέκτες πλην ελαχίστον εξαιρέσεων θα ήταν κατάλληλοι για ψηφιακή λήψη. 
> 
> πάντως και το pc που χρησιμοποιούμε επεξεργαστή με von neymann αρχιτεκτονική έχει και ας πέρασαν τόσα χρόνια...



η σωστη απαντηση δωθηκε απο τον φιλο. ας ηταν και τα δυο συστηματα παραλληλα και ας επελεγε ο καθε ενας οτι ηθελε η οτι μπορουσε. θεωρω αισχρο το να αναγκαζεις τον αλλον με το ετσι θελω να αγορασει το νεο συστημα με μονο κριτηριο την μεταβαση απο το παλιο στο νεο.

----------


## xsterg

> Σε αυτό το σημείο να αναφέρω κάποια πράγματα και εγώ γιατί θεωρώ ότι το forum έχει αρκετή επισκεψιμότητα και γράφονται ασυναρτησίες με κίνδυνο να παραπληροφορηθεί ο κόσμος που διαβάζει τα post. Να δούμε λίγο τα πράγματα όπως είναι. Όλα είναι θέμα εξέλιξης…
> 
> Καταρχήν να αναφέρω ότι σέβομαι απόλυτα την τεχνολογία των λυχνιών. ¨Είναι αυτή η τεχνολογία που γαλούχησε την πρώτη γενιά ηλεκτρονικών και οδήγησε στην κατασκευή των πρώτων ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών. Οι παλαιότεροι γνωρίζουν την περίφημη μηχανή von Neumann, τον πρώτο υπολογιστή αποθηκευμένου προγράμματος που αποτελεί τη βάση για όλους σχεδόν τους ψηφιακούς υπολογιστές.
> 
> Οι εποχές αλλάζουν όμως και πλέον έχουμε μπει στην τέταρτη γενιά. Σε αυτή την εποχή που ξεκινά από το 1980 και συνεχίζεται, αναπτύσσονται τα Oλοκληρωμένα Πολύ Μεγάλης Κλίμακας VLSI, που επιτρέπουν την τοποθέτηση πρώτα δεκάδων χιλιάδων, στη συνέχεια εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων και τέλος εκατομμυρίων τρανζίστορ σε ένα μόνο τσιπ. 
> 
> Εξελίσσεται και η τηλεόραση….Από τις αναλογικές τηλεοράσεις με απεικόνιση καθοδικού σωλήνα φτάσαμε στις ψηφιακές με απεικόνιση πλάσματος. Σε πρόσφατη επίδειξη σε μεγάλο εμπορικό κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών , είδα και τις τρισδιάστατες τηλεοράσεις που βλέπουμε την τηλεοπτική εικόνα όπως ακριβώς με τα μάτια μας στον πραγματικό κόσμο. 
> 
> Τι συζητάμε…; Ότι έπρεπε να μείνουμε στην παλαιά αναλογική τεχνολογία. Αν ακόμα τροποποιούσαμε τις εγκαταστάσεις των κέντρων εκπομπής, τι θα γινότανε ; Θα είχαμε βέλτιστη λήψη ;
> ...



για αρχη σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου. δεν μπορω να πω οτι η εγκατασταση της πολοικατοικιας που μενω οτι ειναι αριστη αλλα δεν ειναι και χαλια. να πω οτι και πριν με τα αναλογικα καναλια δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα. υποτιθεται οτι τα ψηφιακα εγιναν για να παιζουν ακομη και εκει που δεν υπηρχε καλο σημα εικονας και οχι να μην παιζουν απο την μεση ποιοτητα και κατω.

----------


## vasilllis

> για αρχη σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου. δεν μπορω να πω οτι η εγκατασταση της πολοικατοικιας που μενω οτι ειναι αριστη αλλα δεν ειναι και χαλια. να πω οτι και πριν με τα αναλογικα καναλια δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα. υποτιθεται οτι τα ψηφιακα εγιναν για να παιζουν ακομη και εκει που δεν υπηρχε καλο σημα εικονας και οχι να μην παιζουν απο την μεση ποιοτητα και κατω.



ειδικος δεν ειμαι αλλα σε εμενα εγινε το αντιθετο.στο εξοχικο το καλυτερο καναλι που επιανα ηταν σαν τον βορειο πολο απο τα χιονια.
αγορασα μια καρτα για τον υπολογιστη και ειχε μια κεραια 10cm.Αν εβρισκα το καταλληλο σημειο (μιλαμε ομως για ακριβεια εκατοστου) επαιζε τελεια.


στον βωμο της τεχνολογιας ολα θυσιαζονται.

----------


## chip

και να θυμηθούμε και λίγο ιστορία για τα συστήματα μετάδοσης. Το πρώτο έγχρωμο σύστημα μετάδοσης το ανέπτυξαν οι ΗΠΑ το 1941 (NTSC) και το βελτίωσαν το 1953. Στα μέσα του 50 (1956) η Γαλία άρχισε την έρευνα για το δικό της σύστημα μετάδοσης έγχρωμης εικόνας SECAM το οποίο μπήκε σε λειτουργία τη δεκαετία του 60. Η γερμανία ανέπτυξε το δικό της σύστημα μετάδοσης έγχρωμης εικόνας (περίπου ταυτόχρονα με το SECAM). 
Tο χειρότερο ήταν το NTSC και το καλύτερο το PAL.
Τα συστήματα είχαν βασικό σκοπό την προστασία της αγοράς, δηλαδή ένας δέκτης στη Γαλία θα ταν ακριβότερος αν είχε φτιαχθεί στη Γερμανία γιατί είτε θα ήταν ειδική κατασκευή για γαλία είτε θα είχε δύο αποκοδικοποιήτες (οπότε ακριβότερος). Ομοίως προστάτευαν οι Γερμανοί την αγορά τους. Επίσης αν ένας κατασκευαστής ήθελε να βάλει τον αποκοδικοποιητή του άλλου πλήρωνε πνευματικά διακαιώματα (πχ στην Telefunken για το PAL).
Οι υπόλοιπες χώρες της ευρώπης σε μεγάλο βαθμό διάλεξαν το σύστημα μετάδοσης για πολιτικούς λόγους.
πχ η Ελλάδα λόγω της καλή φιλίας και της συνεργασίας με τη Γαλία και με τον Καραμανλή στην προθυπουργεία διάλεξε το SECAM. 
αυτό δείχνε οτι από παλία το τι σύστημα μετάδοσης θα χρησιμοποιηθει γίνεται για οικονομικά συμφέροντα.... διαφορετικά όλοι θα χαν το καλύτερο (PAL)
κατά τη δεκαετία του 90 (όπου όλοι δέκτες πλέον υποστήριζαν και pal και secam και πολοι και Ntsc) τα κανάλια της ελλάδας άλλαξαν τη μετάδοση σε Pal οποτε βελτιώθηκε πολύ και η εικόνα.

----------


## SRF

> και να θυμηθούμε και λίγο ιστορία για τα συστήματα μετάδοσης. Το πρώτο έγχρωμο σύστημα μετάδοσης το ανέπτυξαν οι ΗΠΑ το 1941 (NTSC) και το βελτίωσαν το 1953. Στα μέσα του 50 (1956) η Γαλία άρχισε την έρευνα για το δικό της σύστημα μετάδοσης έγχρωμης εικόνας SECAM το οποίο μπήκε σε λειτουργία τη δεκαετία του 60. Η γερμανία ανέπτυξε το δικό της σύστημα μετάδοσης έγχρωμης εικόνας (περίπου ταυτόχρονα με το SECAM). 
> *Το τελειότερο ήταν το χειρότερο ήταν το NTSC* και το καλύτερο το PAL.
> Τα συστήματα είχαν βασικό σκοπό την προστασία της αγοράς, δηλαδή ένας δέκτης στη Γαλία θα ταν ακριβότερος αν είχε φτιαχθεί στη Γερμανία γιατί είτε θα ήταν ειδική κατασκευή για γαλία είτε θα είχε δύο αποκοδικοποιήτες (οπότε ακριβότερος). Ομοίως προστάτευαν οι Γερμανοί την αγορά τους. Επίσης αν ένας κατασκευαστής ήθελε να βάλει τον αποκοδικοποιητή του άλλου πλήρωνε πνευματικά διακαιώματα (πχ στην Telefunken για το PAL).
> Οι υπόλοιπες χώρες της ευρώπης σε μεγάλο βαθμό διάλεξαν το σύστημα μετάδοσης για πολιτικούς λόγους.
> πχ η Ελλάδα λόγω της καλή φιλίας και της συνεργασίας με τη Γαλία και με τον Καραμανλή στην προθυπουργεία διάλεξε το SECAM. 
> αυτό δείχνε οτι από παλία το τι σύστημα μετάδοσης θα βγάλει γίνεται για οικονομικά συμφέροντα.... διαφορετικά όλοι θα χαν το καλύτερο (PAL)
> κατά τη δεκαετία του 90 (όπου όλοι δέκτες πλέον υποστήριζαν και pal και secam και πολοι και Ntsc) τα κανάλια της ελλάδας άλλαξαν τη μετάδοση σε Pal οποτε βελτιώθηκε πολύ και η εικόνα.



Δεν είναι σαφές τι γράφεις στο υπογραμμισμένο σημείο... αλλά θα προσθέσω μιά έκφραση που έχει παγιωθεί ως ορολογία για το NTSC και το πόσο "καλό" ήταν, στους Αμερικανικούς τεχνικούς κύκλους... 
Όταν αναφέρονται στο NTSC ως προς την αρχικολεξικοποίησή του επεξηγούν αστειευόμενοι ως προς την αρτιότητα του συστήματος χρώματος, ότι προέρχεται από την φράση *Never The Same Color* !!!  :Biggrin:

----------

FH16 (11-07-12)

----------


## chip

ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση SRF το διόρθωσα... 
να σημειωθεί ο λόγος που το ntsc ήταν το χειρότερο είναι γιατί ήταν το πρώτο που σχεδιάστηκε και βγήκε στην αγορά οπότε υπολοίπονταν σε τεχνολγία.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Εμένα στο χωριό μου που πρώτα έβλεπαν αρκετά κανάλια με λίγα χιόνια και τώρα βλέπουν@@ γιατί εκεί που στήθηκαν τα ψηφιακά δεν βλέπει όλο το χωριό(μόνο τα τελευταία σπίτια πολύ ψηλά) τι κέρδισαν με την νέα εποχή?
> Του πάτερα μου του αγόρασα νέα τηλεόραση με ενσωματωμένα μπλα μπλα μπλα για να μεταβεί εύκολα στην νέα εποχή και κατέληξε να ακούει ραδιόφωνο, τη να του πω?
>   Καλά τα ψηφιακά αλλά μάλλον οι εταιρίες κοιτάνε να καλύψουν τις μεγαλύτερες μάζες αδιαφορώντας για τα χωριουδάκια που έβλεπαν κάτι ενώ τώρα όχι.
> Και πόσο νόμιμο είναι όταν κάθε χωριό που δεν βλέπει τίποτα πληρώνει κάποιον να στήσει ένα μικρό αναμεταδότη ώστε να εκσυγχρονίσουν και αυτοί?



   To  πρόβλημα  είναι  αυτο  ακριβώς  τι  θα  γίνει  με  τους  μικρούς  τοπικούς  αναμεταδότες  (GAP  FILLERS)  έχω  αναφερθεί  και  παραπάνω  επι  του  θέματος  που  δεν  υπάρχει  νομικό  πλάισιο  και   αν  στήσεις κάποιον  είσαι  παράνομος.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αν πω ότι όσοι λιγότεροι έχουν τιβί τόσο το καλύτερο για όλους, θα με κράξετε;

----------

driverbulba (12-07-12)

----------


## takisegio

ετσι οπως καταντησε με τα τουρκικα σηριαλ και τις κατευθυνομενες ειδησεις ΑΞΙΖΕΙ;;ουτε για το standby δεν αξιζει πλεον

----------


## vasilllis

> η τηλεόραση είναι σκουπίδια



Ολα αυτα τα λετε γιατι δεν εχετε Nova και playboy tv   :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Το ξέρω βρίζει. Αλλά σίγουρα εξηγεί την κατάσταση..

----------

SRF (12-07-12)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Επιτέλους έκλεισε το ΝΕΤ στο κανάλι 43 uhf μια αιώνια αναρχική παρεμβολή για τα γειτονικά κανάλια 41,42 - 44,45 πομπός που δεν είχε ούτε ένα φίλτρο απόρριψης όπως οριζεται απο το νόμο απο οτι μαθαίνω απο τεχνικούς και έβγαινε απο τα Ακαρνανικά. Η ισχύς εκπομπής ή μαλλον παρεμβολής κάποτε είχε φθάσει και τα 20Kw. Επιτέλους κάθαρση !!!!  αμέσως καθάρισαν τα κανάλια που προανέφερα.

Διαβάστε όμως και παρακάτω :

Έκανα μια αναζήτηση με το ψηφιακό δέκτη στο κανάλι 46 uhf. βγήκαν τα: 
 1) Deutsche Welle (πάρτε το χαμπάρι άθλιοι Γραικοί θα μας παρακολουθείτε!!!)
 2) BBC World News ( ειδήσεις για το προτεκτοράτο!!!)
 3) Βουλή
 4) Ρικ   

Ντάνκε

----------


## button

> ετσι οπως καταντησε με τα τουρκικα σηριαλ και τις κατευθυνομενες ειδησεις ΑΞΙΖΕΙ;;ουτε για το standby δεν αξιζει πλεον



Άσε έχω σιχαθεί τα τουρκικά οποίο κανάλι να βάλεις έχει τουρκικά και αμέσως μετά πάνε τα ελληνικά που επαναλαμβάνονται δεκαετίες ...

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αναρωτιέμαι... στην τουρκία παίζουν ελληνικά σίριαλ;

να υποθέσω όχι; δεν θα με εξέπλητε αν παίζαν όμως

----------


## Samios60

Σαν ανθρωπος ειμαι κατα του ψηφιακου σηματος νοσταλγω το αναλογικο με το ψηφιακο ετοιμαστειτε για καταιγισμο πληροφοριων (κατα το πλειστον junk) καΙ νομιζω η 'αποχαυνωση' θα φτασει στα υψη .....σαν τεχνικος ναι συμφωνω με το ψηφιακο σημα απο θεμα ογκου data καθαροτητας κ.τ.λ

----------


## takisegio

και ναι εχουμε ΜΟΝΟ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ.......

----------

